# Sticky  The UPDATED !!!!! Post Your MUG THREAD !!



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*Post your Mugshot Thread*

I figured I'd start it......I've been invisible on the internet till now---














And YES, that is a foot bootie on my head. 


Hopefully others will follow my lead and post themselves so the face goes with the name. 


Heed the warning directly below these words...


----------



## uaplumber

So this is me in Afghanistan. I'm the one that almost took a crowbar to remove from the cockpit.


----------



## gear junkie

Not at all what I expected Dunbar. Another one of life's mysteries have been solved.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Here's a shot of me after using "Just for Men" hair coloring. 


Comon people, grow a pair if you dare and let everyone see who you are. 


I win the ugly award so consider that a blessing.


----------



## Song Dog

Here is a pic of Rhett and I at our cousins wedding. This time we didn't have a dead coyote in front of us:laughing:









In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood

I'm in the witness protection program They won't let me post my picture...










If I let you see my picture I'd have ta kill ya...:laughing:


----------



## rombo

I am on the left


----------



## gear junkie

This was taken during my shoulder workout.


----------



## ToUtahNow

Here is one of me from the Victory catalog. I am the front rider in the group (no that's not the wife on the back). 

Mark


----------



## Plumberman

Im on the left.


----------



## Ron

Plumberman said:


> Im on the left.


I would hope so, glad your not the one on the right. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman

:laughing: He has seen many years. Wife's Grandfather, he fought in WWII. Good man.....


----------



## Herk

Here I am out by my little shed with my new K-60:


----------



## Bill

Of cours I am the cute one (On the left)


----------



## Plumberman

USP45 said:


> Of cours I am the cute one (On the left)


Mean mugging!:laughing: and the monkey with the pink shirt:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber

This was my plumber's license foto a coupla years ago.


----------



## 422 plumber

This was after cutting old cast iron with a grinder. I had black ooze coming out of my nose and ears for two days.


----------



## 422 plumber

My wife.


----------



## 422 plumber

You didn't think I was going to post pictures without showing you my kids did you?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Good pics jjbex! and to everyone else as well!



Hey Plumberman,


I work for a lot of old folks and I tell you that someone like your grandfather is a wealth of wisdom in so many ways.

I've always given discounts to those who afforded my freedom as they rightly deserve it.


----------



## user4

This is the only pic I have, I have no idea why it is so small.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

Me a couple or 3 years ago. . .got a vermeer v-1850 walk behind now and another hitachi excavator, ex55


----------



## Ron

*JUst me making a funny look.*

OK so laugh all you want


----------



## Sheppard

Hi folks.New member here and am very glad to have found this site.From what I have read so far you guys seem to be dedicated and responsible,
as well as more than apt.(with the exception of some of the stuff that is
code for Ketucky)(or did I see those pics on a different site?)
Anywho,here, a couple of pics from me.Some of my work and one of why I work.


----------



## Ron

Nice work Shepard.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Plumberman

DUNBAR said:


> I've always given discounts to those who afforded my freedom as they rightly deserve it.


Thats awesome bro! I really respect that


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

Nice balancing valve and rpz set-up. . 

What do you mean about the Kentucky Code?

Our code is pretty complex. . .


----------



## Double-A

Sheppard said:


> Hi folks.New member here and am very glad to have found this site.From what I have read so far you guys seem to be dedicated and responsible,
> as well as more than apt.(with the exception of some of the stuff that is
> code for Ketucky)(or did I see those pics on a different site?)
> Anywho,here, a couple of pics from me.Some of my work and one of why I work.


The reason with the ribbon and not the hat I hope.


----------



## gear junkie

Killertoiletspider said:


> This is the only pic I have, I have no idea why it is so small.


You look like Johnny Depp.


----------



## user4

gear junkie said:


> You look like Johnny Depp.


I don't know who that is, is it a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## gear junkie

How do not know? The lead actor of pirates of the caribbinian ring a bell?


----------



## gear junkie

Maybe it's me but I can see the resemblance.


----------



## service guy

Me and my lovely Wife on vacation a couple years ago.


----------



## user4

gear junkie said:


> How do not know? The lead actor of pirates of the caribbinian ring a bell?


No it doesn't.

I'm a bit weird, I don't go to movies, and I watch very little TV other than the news. I keep up with current events mostly via the radio, and if it keeps raining like it has for the last two days I am going to start building an ark.


----------



## Plumberman

gear junkie said:


> Maybe it's me but I can see the resemblance.


:thumbup: Yea it does..... Dont worry killer it aint a bad thing:laughing:


----------



## user4

gear junkie said:


> Maybe it's me but I can see the resemblance.


We're both ugly SOB's that's for sure.


----------



## Bill

Welcome Seppard, love the Guiness hat!


----------



## Sheppard

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Nice balancing valve and rpz set-up. .
> 
> What do you mean about the Kentucky Code?
> 
> Our code is pretty complex. . .


Sorry tour guide.After reading back over my post I realize that it sounds
like I'm being a jerk.I'm not here to be a jerk and I will put more thought in to what I post in the future.
To be honest I dont know a lot about what you can or cant do as far as code in Kentucky.I was just recalling some pics I had seen on one of the forums where san tee's were used in a way that would be illegal here.
All of that aside,Ole Kentuck does make the finest whiskey in the world,
and I'm feeling the need to stimulate the economy of your great state.
Pleasure to emeet you man and thanks for the comps on my work.


----------



## Plumberman

Welcome Sheppard


----------



## Wiser

Killertoiletspider said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> I'm a bit weird, I don't go to movies, and I watch very little TV other than the news. I keep up with current events mostly via the radio, and if it keeps raining like it has for the last two days I am going to start building an ark.


I agree with KTS, he doesn't look like Depp. Depp has a moody, dangerous look about him. Looks tough, but probably a pretty boy at heart. Bet he would lose his stomach if he was a plumber.

KTS has a rugged, natural look. A man's man. Tough enough to get the job done.

Women pick up these differences much quicker.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Nice balancing valve and rpz set-up. .
> 
> What do you mean about the Kentucky Code?
> 
> Our code is pretty complex. . .


 

Give him hell Zeek! 



That's the unwritten rule...gotta defend territory by call outs, or throwing pee jugs at them.


----------



## Plumberman

DUNBAR said:


> Give him hell Zeek!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the unwritten rule...gotta defend territory by call outs, or throwing pee jugs at them.


:laughing: You aint right bro.... but I like that. Keep it up!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Plumbcrazy said:


> I agree with KTS, he doesn't look like Depp. Depp has a moody, dangerous look about him. Looks tough, but probably a pretty boy at heart. Bet he would lose his stomach if he was a plumber.
> 
> KTS has a rugged, natural look. A man's man. Tough enough to get the job done.
> 
> Women pick up these differences much quicker.


 

I'm thinking Josh Brolin, from No Country For Old Men 












Let's see your picture Plumbcrazy....


----------



## Wiser

DUNBAR said:


> I'm thinking Josh Brolin, from No Country For Old Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your picture Plumbcrazy....


Much closer resemblance!

My picture - hmmm - this is the truth. I have a digital camera but my main computer doesn't have the right port or whatever you call it that the card goes in. The computer that does have is at the office but no internet connection.

I'll have my daughter who has a digital camera and a lap top take a picture so I can post. She is on her own now, so it may be a week or so.

In the meantime, I look similar to my avatar.


----------



## user4

FTR I would never carry something as heavy and bulky as a Colt 1911, and it only holds 10 rounds.


----------



## Plumberman

Gotta at least have the banana clip!:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Killertoiletspider said:


> FTR I would never carry something as heavy and bulky as a Colt 1911, and it only holds 10 rounds.


Yea but they Git-R-Done!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> We're both ugly SOB's that's for sure.


*Don't listen to 'em..I say ya look like young Bronson.*


----------



## user4

Plumberman said:


> Gotta at least have the banana clip!:laughing:


I carry a Glock, it holds 15 rounds.


----------



## Plumberman

My Taurus carries 12.... Mac 11 carries 30 though


----------



## Redwood

If you know how to aim you only need one...

Here is what really counts... Plug in .45 cal. 255 grain, 980 fps against what you use.

http://www.handloads.com/calc/quick.asp


----------



## user4

Plumberman said:


> Mac 11 carries 30 though


It's a POS and doesn't fit well in a shoulder holster though.


----------



## Bill

Killertoiletspider said:


> I carry a Glock, it holds 15 rounds.


Me and the monkey carry a Glock 30 holds 13 plus 1
.45ACP
230 grain JHP


----------



## Herk

Seems as if my Ruger 9 will hold about 14 plus 1, but I haven't looked at it in a long time.

I prefer the Firestar 9 though it only holds 7. I carry a couple of extra clips . . . I can hide it under a sweater pretty easily.


----------



## jrsaltz

Me on the golf course in Ohio. This was tied into my trip to Ridgid Tools headquaters. What a blast!!!


----------



## Sheppard

Killertoiletspider said:


> I carry a Glock, it holds 15 rounds.


I carry a lead filled snow shoe(peekaboowoowoo)
Wow man!Nice to see a fellow Plumber that is also a Zappa fan.


----------



## user4

Sheppard said:


> I carry a lead filled snow shoe(peekaboowoowoo)
> Wow man!Nice to see a fellow Plumber that is also a Zappa fan.


I voted for him for president in 2004.


----------



## Sheppard

Sounds like some of you guys may be taking calls in bad areas.I'm in Montgomery,Alabama and I dont take a gun to work.Really no need 
to for the sort of work I do these days.
When I did sevice in Memphis I had a Mossberg 12 Gg behind the seat,
a pos 9 shot 22 tucked in my waste band,and a Colt 45 in my tool tote.
Still felt naked.


----------



## Sheppard

Killertoiletspider said:


> I voted for him for president in 2004.


 You get my vote for smartest plumber I have met recently.


----------



## uaplumber

You southeners are sure gun nuts! (but in a good way)
Up here the only protection I have had to take to calls is gloves, boots and eye protection. (used to take front-safes as well, never did get to use it on the job though):jester:


----------



## user4

uaplumber said:


> You southeners are sure gun nuts! (but in a good way)
> Up here the only protection I have had to take to calls is gloves, boots and eye protection. (used to take front-safes as well, never did get to use it on the job though):jester:


I just finished restoring one of these.










I'll test fire it this weekend, and then permanently disable it and ship it off to a museum in Belgium.


----------



## service guy

Sheppard said:


> You get my vote for smartest plumber I have met recently.


I only know Killertoiletspider from the 'net, but he's a way cool cat that is for sure.:cool2:


----------



## uaplumber

Ok KTS, I gotta say this........ That is SWEET!


----------



## service guy

Zappa was way cool.


----------



## Redwood

Michael Kenyon I heard he's on the loose!


----------



## kellybhutchings

I can't figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## user4

kellybhutchings said:


> I can't figure out how to post a pic.


Use the manage attachment box at the bottom of the replay page if you are trying to post one from your hard drive.


----------



## uaplumber

This guy looks familiar for some reason?

http://www.radiantlivingmag.com/radiantliving/2008fall/?u1=texterity
go to page 53


----------



## Bill

kellybhutchings said:


> I can't figure out how to post a pic.


1) Find pix, save it somewhere on HD
2) Reply to post, then select "Go advanced"
3) Here you will see a tab for "Manage Attachments"
4) Browse for the file then click download
5) Voila!

Just make sure the file size is within site allowance. If the file is too big then try to crop it a bit to make it smaller.


----------



## Bill

service guy said:


> Zappa was way cool.


Indian Larry, now he was way cool!


----------



## user4

USP45 said:


> Indian Larry, now he was way cool!


Fascinating guy, I did some blacksmith work for him years ago, not someone to get on the phone with unless you had plenty of time to spare.


----------



## Wethead

Here is a pic of me


----------



## Protech

Me and my girl in Chicago.
Me w/ a 25lb Wahoo I just caught on my uncles' boat.


----------



## 422 plumber

Most people visit Chicago for fun:yes: I visit Chicago to work:furious: At least I-55 is 3 lanes past I-80 now, it's actually not a bad drive now. Even rush hour is semi-bearable.


----------



## pzmember

the ugly one is me.
View attachment 465


----------



## ironandfire

this is 3/4 of us


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

my wife and me, my wife's parents flew in from europe for 1 month, our kids, and me at nascar race.


----------



## O.C. plumberman

*Me and my family*

























Now my kids 
This is Dan my oldest boy 








Lady, aka Daddy's girl








and spooky (aka Mama's boy)


----------



## Protech

My home defense weapon is a remington 870 12ga magnum w/ rifled barrel cut to 18". The loads are 3" remington buck hammers.
601 grains, at 1500fps at 12 gauge. energy = 3004 momentum = 128 KO# = 96

The 9 I carrt isn't quite so hot though.



Redwood said:


> If you know how to aim you only need one...
> 
> Here is what really counts... Plug in .45 cal. 255 grain, 980 fps against what you use.
> 
> http://www.handloads.com/calc/quick.asp


----------



## Cal

Bermuda ,,, Sept '08 

Wish the weather was the same here !!!

Cal


----------



## Redwood

Okay I'll post one...


----------



## 422 plumber

That is so wrong. My wife almost spit her coffee on me when she saw that.


----------



## 422 plumber

Robert (WC) when did you go with Kojak look? I remember earlier pics of you where you have a "Rock" look.


----------



## Cal

That red thong is SO WRONG ,,,, Who wears red with blue jeans ?!!!

Sick bastard


----------



## Redwood

Cal said:


> That red thong is SO WRONG ,,,, Who wears red with blue jeans ?!!!
> 
> Sick bastard


I ressemble that remark!:laughing:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

jjbex said:


> Robert (WC) when did you go with Kojak look? I remember earlier pics of you where you have a "Rock" look.


 
Hmmm, I am trying to remember, I have been shaving my head every sunday for years now, before it was cool


----------



## 422 plumber

I used to shave my head with the _Headblade_. But my wife doesn't dig the look. The scars on my lightbulb shaped head don't up the attractiveness factor either.


----------



## PipemanNYC

Me Yes


----------



## Tankless

hmmm, 4 engines - glass avionics - based on what I see...Is that a C-130? It doesn't look big enough for the 4 jet engines...the only thing I can think of is the 130. Am I right?


----------



## Redwood

Thats not a Hercules...
Compared to that jet a Herky Bird cockpit looks like a freakin greenhouse.:laughing:


----------



## Wethead

nhmaster3015 said:


> I don't have anything recent of me, however for all of you posting pictures of your lovely wives, I must remind you of some advice my dear old dad gave me way back when. He said "son, marry an ugly girl. You don't have to keep that close an eye on them" So here's a picture of the little woman. Ain't she precious?



Your DAD was right 

Went through my divorce at 27 ,


----------



## Bill

Redwood said:


> Okay I'll post one...


OMG!! I hope that aint you!!


----------



## Wethead

Or you could marry her service guy


----------



## Wethead

I will start


----------



## Wethead

Here fine , here is more


----------



## Bill

OMG!
Just dont let this one get in the post office:whistling2:


----------



## Wethead

Nice and Thanks 

I thought I was going to be a long ranger for a sec 

Bill , you were glasses too huh 

Looking good there Ebuddy


----------



## ToUtahNow

Here's my mug.

Mark


----------



## Wethead

Are me and Bill the only ones with pictures


----------



## Ron

I'm the one on the right. This was taken we I was in business, this was on my website's mainpage.


----------



## ILPlumber

...


----------



## ToUtahNow

I am on the front bike.

Mark


----------



## Wethead

ILPlumber said:


> Here's me before and after reading the pex thread:yes: Don't hate me because I'm beautiful AND a plumber:jester:



haha Thats awesome 

Your beautiful indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Wethead

ToUtahNow said:


> I am on the front bike.
> 
> Mark


ah the bikes, that looks so awesome!


----------



## Wethead

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'm the one on the right. This was taken we I was in business, this was on my website's mainpage.


Hey Ron!!!

Looking cool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow

******* said:


> ah the bikes, that looks so awesome!


That picture is from the back page of the2005 Victory Catalog. Here is a picture from a PHCC Show where you might recognize some names.

Mark


----------



## Wethead

oH awesome, You going to be at the round up this year?

and yes, I see some names, I know, all good peeps just like you


----------



## ToUtahNow

******* said:


> oH awesome, You going to be at the round up this year?
> 
> and yes, I see some names, I know, all good peeps just like you


Yes I plan on being there and I entered the video contest today.

Mark


----------



## user823

******* you look exactly as I pictured you! This place is getting too wierd for me, night. LOL


----------



## Wethead

ToUtahNow said:


> Yes I plan on being there and I entered the video contest today.
> 
> Mark



sweeet 

whats the deadline for that anyhow?



ironranger said:


> ******* you look exactly as I pictured you! This place is getting too wierd for me, night. LOL


uh o 

Wheres your pic


----------



## ToUtahNow

******* said:


> sweeet
> 
> whats the deadline for that anyhow?


For signing up for the Roundup or for the Video Contest?

Mark


----------



## Wethead

The video contest and yea I know, when I signed up for the contest it told me 

I forgot, I do 80 things at once, but I did register me and my wife when they first made that thread,


----------



## ToUtahNow

******* said:


> The video contest and yea I know, when I signed up for the contest it told me
> 
> I forgot, I do 80 things at once, but I did register me and my wife when they first made that thread,


The video must be turned in by July 31,2009. I imagine you could enter anytime before that but why not enter now?

Mark


----------



## Plumberman

One of the couples showers for the wife and I, as you can tell I had a blast


----------



## Wethead

hey plumberman,!!

Thanks for posting the pic !


----------



## Wethead

ToUtahNow said:


> The video must be turned in by July 31,2009. I imagine you could enter anytime before that but why not enter now?
> 
> Mark



I have to produce it, I have my team ready, just waiting on the weather to break


----------



## nhmaster3015

Here's Me.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Oh and I almost forgot my boys.


----------



## ILPlumber

That ring is tight now It's no wonder she can't put that finger down.

She must also be a plumber. Check out the fingernails.

Ahh the Perot brothers.


----------



## 3KP

*Here's Me! At least I hope I'm up right!*

Took these with my camera phone sitting in my office.


----------



## Wethead

Hey 3kings,, I am glad to see your a TRUE MAN like the rest of the good folks that had the balls to post their pic, Not like the ones that hide behind their avatars

Your a good man, AND I love your work, but you already know that 

Post more work pictures when you get time 

Hope your doing well man 

Joseph


----------



## Airgap




----------



## Wethead

Thanks airgap.........Your a handsome fellow 

what are you holding?


----------



## ToUtahNow

******* said:


> Thanks airgap.........Your a handsome fellow
> 
> what are you holding?


Are you serious?

Mark


----------



## Airgap

******* said:


> Thanks airgap.........Your a handsome fellow
> 
> what are you holding?


I'm holding myself

Thanks.


----------



## Wethead

ToUtahNow said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Mark


come on man, NO

But I bet there are a lot of newer guys that were wondering,

I was just trying to be "educational" about the picture 

Man, oh man ....take it easy buddy


----------



## Wethead

Oh and Mark Psssst : All 

I know what A lot of things are, I just like to learn and help learn, 

I do however NOT know what somethings are.

That's why I can't wait to meet you at the Ridgid Round up and Pick you and Rick's brain

I have a list of 456 questions for you and Rick so far...

I hope you will at least answers some for me, 

I know you are super intelligent and I want to take advantage of that

OK - Back ON TOPIC:

Post your mug shot not MUG


----------



## ToUtahNow

******* said:


> Oh and Mark Psssst : All
> 
> I know what A lot of things are, I just like to learn and help learn,
> 
> I do however NOT know what somethings are.
> 
> That's why I can't wait to meet you at the Ridgid Round up and Pick you and Rick's brain
> 
> I have a list of 456 questions for you and Rick so far...
> 
> I hope you will at least answers some for me,
> 
> I know you are super intelligent and I want to take advantage of that
> 
> OK - Back ON TOPIC:
> 
> Post your mug shot not MUG


That wasn't a *"ARE YOU SERIOUS?"* it was just a question. Sometimes the problem with the Internet is it is hard to see emotions. I don't know about the intelligent part but after learning something new every day for the last 13,000 days I guess I have learned a lot. 

Mark


----------



## Wethead

ToUtahNow said:


> That wasn't a *"ARE YOU SERIOUS?"* it was just a question. Sometimes the problem with the Internet is it is hard to see emotions. I don't know about the intelligent part but after learning something new every day for the last 13,000 days I guess I have learned a lot.
> 
> Mark



You're right about the internet emotions part or as dunbar says "efeelings"

and now I am confused........

FACT: YOUR a smart guy .....Lets roll with that


----------



## Airgap

Let's try this.


----------



## Wethead

Did Barney the dinosaur melt on that fitting?

Whats dripping in purple


----------



## Airgap

******* said:


> Did Barney the dinosaur melt on that fitting?
> 
> Whats dripping in purple


He peed on it!!:blink:


----------



## user823

I am now 100% convinced that ******* is a DIY'er, not a plumber. Sorry *******, it's just too obvious.


----------



## ILPlumber

ironranger said:


> I am now 100% convinced that ******* is a DIY'er, not a plumber. Sorry *******, it's just too obvious.


 
You stir the pot with a BIG spoon. 

By the Wet. Get a back-up wrench on there when tightening stuff. It's one of my eleventy-billion pet-peeves:laughing:


----------



## Wethead

ironranger said:


> I am now 100% convinced that ******* is a DIY'er, not a plumber. Sorry *******, it's just too obvious.


Haha !!!

Where your picture ?


----------



## Wethead

ILPlumber said:


> You stir the pot with a BIG spoon.
> 
> By the Wet. Get a back-up wrench on there when tightening stuff. It's one of my eleventy-billion pet-peeves:laughing:



I agree, and usually use a backup , you are 100% right !

Obviously I was well aware what kinds of FUN these photos would bring, thats why I made them funny 

Doesn't everyone use giant channel locks


----------



## Wethead

ironranger said:


> I am now 100% convinced that ******* is a DIY'er, not a plumber. Sorry *******, it's just too obvious.



Oh wait, You're right!!

It was my washer and dryer.......AND I did it myself....

Yup that would make me a DIYer in my own home


----------



## user823

******* said:


> Oh wait, You're right!!
> 
> It was my washer and dryer.......AND I did it myself....
> 
> Yup that would make me a DIYer in my own home


Hahahha,, so you are a DIY'er! You do show a lot of interest in the trade, good luck!:laughing:


----------



## Wethead

ironranger said:


> Hahahha,, so you are a DIY'er! You do show a lot of interest in the trade, good luck!:laughing:


Thanks man, I am trying to learn from the best like you guys 

BTW - I don't really hate pex


----------



## ILPlumber

Come on people. Put up a pic. We promise not to laugh.

All of us are some goofy looking SOB's. Join the crowd. 

Pics are good. For example: Now that I know what ******* looks like I can get a better picture in my mind of....





















my hands wrapped firmly around his throat.:laughing:


----------



## Wethead

Oh snap  yo 

Fine look I used to be heavy too - 
They Called me "The Dough BOY" - I lost 119 lbs - YOU can lose the Weight too!


----------



## Wethead

so I was fat yes


----------



## Wethead

wanna keep chuckling at me ,.......hhaah go ahead


----------



## Ron

Merge time


----------



## user823

******* said:


> Did Barney the dinosaur melt on that fitting?
> 
> Whats dripping in purple


That would be what's called PRIMER *******.:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber

It ain't me, but my little guy.


----------



## Plumberman

Lets try this one.....


----------



## gusty60

Me on left.


----------



## rocksteady

the beard has been sacrificed to the world of self employment but otherwise, unfortunately, i look the same.




paul


----------



## Wiser

Paul - the rock is in your soul, not your beard! In the long run, not having it will make you more money. :yes:


----------



## Wethead

hey Paul,

Good to see ya


----------



## U&I Plumber

Me...

Set up at the county fair this year doing what I also enjoy.



















The end results of my labor...





























Yeah baby this is what it's all about...


----------



## nhmaster3015

absoultly beuatifull work there.


----------



## U&I Plumber

Keeps me off the drugs and out of the bars... :thumbup:


----------



## Wethead

Thats awesome for sure, it reminds me of when I was younger when we used to build soap box derby cars  ( Me and my dad )






U&I Plumber said:


> Me...
> 
> Set up at the county fair this year doing what I also enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end results of my labor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah baby this is what it's all about...


----------



## smythers1968

Doing addition to a farmstead that had been vacant for 2 yrs.
Had snakes and pack rats in the crawl space











I am on the left, my god daughter and brother-in-law


----------



## 22rifle

Deleted my pictures. They led to my personal blog that I share with my lovely wife. I will download them, upload them to my photobucket account, and repost.

Sorry.




edit: Well crud! I can't get anything to work. Maybe it isn't meant to be.


----------



## Wiser

Was that your shop?


----------



## 22rifle

Yep. It was a 12 x 20 storage building. Far cry from the 4,000 square foot shop I had at my peak.


----------



## Wiser

22rifle said:


> That was a borrowed car. Was headed to an interview. Now you get a clue why I can't do plumbing anymore. I used to be fit. Got on some drugs (legal, prescribed) and blew up like a freaking blimp which led to a host of other problems. Now you also know why I have always been hesitant to post my pictures. But hey, it's the truth and I don't play games so here you go.


It's a person's character and what's on the inside that really matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron

Thanks 22 for sharing.


----------



## M5Plumb

Alright, here ya go...the familam and I....


----------



## ILPlumber

Bump fer the new crowd. Don't be shy. Aim low. You will still hit above me on the beauty chart.


----------



## user823

I"ll find another.


----------



## Song Dog

This is Grace and I with a coyote I took off of a farmers place.








Heres a coyote Rhett and I got back a couple months ago. I love this pic of him.









In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ILPlumber

Hey new people. You better post a pic. I have a lot of time on my hands. Don't make me call your office every 5 minutes:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Me have friends too


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Heres a couple of me and our middle child, she is the wildest of the three. She is almost as crazy as i am.


----------



## ILPlumber

Hmmm. Maybe I should start 419 scamming.


Nah. It would never work. I don't sound Nigerian enough. 

Those of you that have spoken to me on the phone can vouch for my redneckery.

How bout some of your ugly mugs up here.

This is my last bump. I will then let this topic die a miserable death.


----------



## leak1

hey rockstar-cute kids they must get there cute looks from there mother! has anybody seen dave!


----------



## Plumberman

My new firepower


----------



## 422 plumber

Rockstar,
you look like a young, beautiful Maximus (Russell Crowe) with that 'do and beard. Cute kids.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Thanks, Uh, I think? Trust me, I look like a little kid without the beard.

Dave is on the phone, who need's dave? Dave, are you there?


----------



## 422 plumber

*Me and Chris*

This is my little guy and me on vacation. Playing dominoes.


----------



## 422 plumber

That's a compliment, Maximus kicked ass.


----------



## Song Dog

Right on with the CVA. Gotta love pics with guns:thumbsup:
I will have to post one before long with the kids and I with our fire power:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman

Song Dog said:


> Right on with the CVA. Gotta love pics with guns:thumbsup:
> I will have to post one before long with the kids and I with our fire power:thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Gotta get a scope mounted b4 this season....


----------



## gear junkie

On a business trip.


----------



## user823

Taken on one of my better days. LOL I win the ugly contest!


----------



## 422 plumber

IR,
you don't like the Beatles, do you?​


----------



## user823

I'm Ringo couldn't you tell? LOL... My wife has a very large Beatles collection, it takes up an entire room. I've had Beatles on the brain for almost 25 years now!


----------



## 422 plumber

I myself am considered the Pete Best of the plumbing industry.


----------



## leak1

looks like bigfoot!!!!!!


----------



## KratzerPlumbing

I have to slllloooowwwlllyyy reeeeaaaad the directions on how to post pics but even on my ugliest days after cleaning a grease trap I am one handsome devil.:laughing: I am dumb as a stump though when it comes to computers:stupid:


----------



## Redwood

Redwood said:


> I'm in the witness protection program They won't let me post my picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I let you see my picture I'd have ta kill ya...:laughing:


 
Here's another...


----------



## onezee20

*Brooklyn to Colorado*

I used to be built


----------



## Nathan

I had to clean up this thread. Come on guys... let's keep it clean and respectful.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron

Is it a full moon or what on here, it sure is not Friday the 13th.


----------



## SewerRatz

Ok here is a couple pics of myself and my daughter, that I raised on my own for the last 7 years. Also the worlds largest ham sandwich for $4.75 at a place called Chubby's Corner in Troy Grove Il.


----------



## SewerRatz

*78 Alfa*

The kiddo wanted me to post the car I picked up last summer for $1200 that she laid claim to. I just told her keep on dreaming.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Fix it again Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

:yes:Nice new avatar NH, I take it that is a plumber chocking an Apprintace?
I really need to learn now to spel.


----------



## SewerRatz

nhmaster3015 said:


> Fix it again Tony :thumbsup:


 Aw come on NH, its no Fiat, its an Alfa Romeo, it only breaks down half as much. :laughing: It is really a fun ride and I always wanted one back in the day.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing

I guess my photo must have offended someone. Was it my man boob hairs?:whistling2:


----------



## tnoisaw




----------



## Optimus Primer

rocksteady said:


> the beard has been sacrificed to the world of self employment but otherwise, unfortunately, i look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul


 I thought this was tom hanks on cast a way.


----------



## cincy plumber

Okay what the heck.Dad & me.


----------



## 422 plumber

Cool pic of your pops.


----------



## UnclogNH

it's me


----------



## nhmaster3015

Judging by what you are eating there they will be sending the spade bit down your arteries before too long :thumbsup: Ask how I know


----------



## UnclogNH

Maybe some GreaseX to.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

UnclogNH said:


> it's me


 must have got bar b q sauce in the eye!!! :furious: hate it when that happens. beats having a lobster claw surgically removed from your ear though.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Airgap

nhmaster3015 said:


> Judging by what you are eating there they will be sending the spade bit down your arteries before too long :thumbsup: Ask how I know


 could have it jetted, but going in the cleanout is rough


----------



## UnclogNH

airgap said:


> could have it jetted, but going in the cleanout is rough


No not the warthog jet head that would hurt :laughing:


----------



## Ron

*Who is this?*

Guess who?


----------



## ILPlumber

He's sure is a good lookin son of a gun.:laughing:

I recognize those bug eyes anywhere.


----------



## Ron

There is a place called befunky.com you upload a picture and you can cartoonize it, very cool, no sign up required, free safe site.


----------



## TheMaster

Ok I'm the guy on the bottom left with the gold watch.:jester:
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/deltaforce009.jpg


----------



## Tankless

TheMaster said:


> Ok I'm the guy on the bottom left with the gold watch.:jester:
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/deltaforce009.jpg


 
That's a great picture! Thank You for your service - for keeping dumbasses like me safe and free :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap

Ron The Plumber said:


> There is a place called befunky.com you upload a picture and you can cartoonize it, very cool, no sign up required, free safe site.


It is cool Ron.


----------



## ESPinc

Here I am when I get time off:









Heres one of the family less one son, he stays on shore:


----------



## pauliplumber

Like the name of your boat :thumbsup:


----------



## user823

Nice fish!


----------



## ESPinc

ironranger said:


> Nice fish!


Thanks

That king Mack weighed 55.86, it ended up being the 2nd largest weighed in, it was our first Pro event in Key West 2006.


----------



## 1703

Since yall have moved on to boats--

Here's one my boys and I made:


----------



## Ron

Thats way cool, what did you use to make it water tight? :boat:


----------



## Protech

#1. Me and the nephew "little bob"(not so little) playing PS3
#2. The better half


----------



## 1703

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thats way cool, what did you use to make it water tight? :boat:


About 1.5 gallons of contact cement and roll after roll of packing tape. Didn't leak at all. She didn't row very well, but we had a blast doing it.


----------



## Airgap

Colgar said:


> Since yall have moved on to boats--
> 
> Here's one my boys and I made:


Just saw this....awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap

*playin ball in Arizona*


----------



## para1

I'm the one wearing glasses.


----------



## ILPlumber

Para, you look just like I had you pictured. Humorous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UnclogNH

Me my better half and the kid.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Put a face with a name schnoogans.


----------



## 422 plumber

airgap said:


> View attachment 2614


Where at in the 'Zona? My ma is in Wickenburg, which is in Maricopa County, but not in the Valley.


----------



## 422 plumber

UnclogNH said:


> Me my better half and the kid.


 
When did Kevin James become a Sox fan?:laughing:


----------



## Airgap

jjbex said:


> Where at in the 'Zona? My ma is in Wickenburg, which is in Maricopa County, but not in the Valley.


That is an Apache reservation. It's about an hour from Phoenix. Once or twice a year my church sends mission teams that go to areas in need of renovations. 15 to 20 craftspeople and volunteer labor wide open for 2 weeks. Most rewarding thing I do with my life currently.


----------



## 422 plumber

airgap said:


> That is an Apache reservation. It's about an hour from Phoenix. Once or twice a year my church sends mission teams that go to areas in need of renovations. 15 to 20 craftspeople and volunteer labor wide open for 2 weeks. Most rewarding thing I do with my life currently.


Blessings upon you, bro.


----------



## Airgap

jjbex said:


> Blessings upon you, bro.


And to you also.


----------



## ILPlumber

airgap said:


> That is an Apache reservation. It's about an hour from Phoenix. Once or twice a year my church sends mission teams that go to areas in need of renovations. 15 to 20 craftspeople and volunteer labor wide open for 2 weeks. Most rewarding thing I do with my life currently.


That's really cool AG. Your even COOLER than I thought.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

ILPlumber said:


> That's really cool AG. Your even COOLER than I thought.:thumbup:


Thanks IL, I went 2 years in a row to a town near Idaho Falls then to the reservation the following year. I missed last year building my house, kinda bummed me out. We're scheduled to go to Wyoming this fall if the permits come through. We have to pay for plane tickets, and the church members usually house us. Except at the rez, we had to move the pews every night to put out our air mattresses. None of the indians really had room for themselves at home. It's the closest to a 3rd world country I've ever been. Right here in the good ol' USA.


----------



## ILPlumber

Ya don't have to look far to find something worth doing. People in need EVERYWHERE. Whether they need the Lord or their house worked on....


----------



## Airgap

ILPlumber said:


> Ya don't have to look far to find something worth doing. People in need EVERYWHERE. Whether they need the Lord or their house worked on....


All True.... If they find him they'll never need anything else.


----------



## cajun plumber

Me









Me passed though black & white photoshop filter (no im not wearing eyeliner!)


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Me doing absoultly nothing in Mexico. If you see behind me, I know how to pick the spots.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel

This is me cutting the "lawn". Guess once a year isn't quite enuff! :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Miguel said:


> This is me cutting the "lawn". Guess once a year isn't quite enuff! :laughing:


 you don't look like a "Miguel":whistling2:


----------



## Christina

*WOW! Finally figured it out... LOL!! There's the mug shot!!*


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Here I am getting ready to go to church and show off my new hat and shirt'


----------



## Miguel

Airgap said:


> you don't look like a "Miguel":whistling2:


:blink: ..uh.. er wots a "Miguel" supossed to look like? (looks again) Yeh that's me alright. :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

Miguel said:


> :blink: ..uh.. er wots a "Miguel" supossed to look like? (looks again) Yeh that's me alright. :thumbup:


 I was expecting a more hispanic looking fellow.


----------



## Miguel

Yeh I got thinking of that later, "mebbe he thinks I'm a Puerto Rican".  I've gotten that before and it kinda floored me because most other "Miguels" I've ever known were either French or Italian. (no kidding!) I'm sure there's a spanish influence there as my grandmother was named Margarita.
I'm usually called Mike or Mig.


----------



## Airgap

This hasn't been bumped in a while. Okay new people, don't be shy..... Let's see who you are.....


----------



## Regulator

Anonymity is my friend. :whistling2:


----------



## Christina

My last stinkin' picture got deleted... I guess it happened when I rearranged my photobucket pics. Oh well, here is one of me and the hubs!


----------



## Airgap

Anonymity is my friend. :whistling2:[/quote]
Is that you Wilson?


----------



## Regulator

Airgap said:


> Anonymity is my friend. :whistling2:


Is that you Wilson?[/quote]
Hidy-ho neighbor. :laughing:


----------



## Regulator

10,857 views of this thread so far.


----------



## Airgap

Thread bump......


----------



## SlickRick

http://i33.tinypic.com/2d2hstl.jpg


Me and my Guard Dogs...


----------



## SlickRick

Christina has some "GUNS"


----------



## Protech

Even though she's a chic you can pick out the distinctive "Plumber's forearm".


----------



## ToUtahNow

Okay here is my family to include kids, kid in laws and grand kids short one son who was out on a oil platform in the Gulf of Mexico.

Mark


----------



## nipthedog

*My son and dog*

Heres a picture taken today of my Son Mark, and dog Zoe.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Me ... ALIS Plumber_Bill


----------



## rocksteady

You look so happy. :thumbup:








Paul


----------



## Cal

rocksteady said:


> You look so happy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA !!! Sorry Bill but that CRACKED ME UP !!!


----------



## TheMaster

He looks like an old school plumber.....he looks like all my uncle's do. They even have the same glasses and the same disgusted with the world look:thumbsup: I like it:thumbup:


----------



## Cal

TheMaster said:


> He looks like an old school plumber.....he looks like all my uncle's do. They even have the same glasses and the same disgusted with the world look:thumbsup: I like it:thumbup:


 And the Vest !!! LOVE IT !!! Bill --- You DA MAN !!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Bill, you look like you have seen some **** in your day. Literally.:laughing:


----------



## Christina

*Company Party & Family pics!!*

Why does luck always have it that when you plan a company Christmas dinner for everyone and you are in the middle of getting ready... somebody's sewer stops up or a water line blows? Yep, showed up in my bibs (sewer service) and by the time Steph got done collecting the ticket, I had all my jewelry back on, the bibs off and was ready for make-up and then dinner... :laughing:!








And that night we all had a blast!! Below is me, my mom, Stephanie & Erica (my sis-n-law)!








And my favorite of family pictures that we all took...








The men in this picture are my dad (contractor plumber), my pa-pa (retired contractor plumber/ union plumber), my husband (non-plumber), and my baby brother (plumber). The two boys on the left are my bro's kiddos (Aden & Logan) and the two kids on the right are my sons, Alexander & Drake. 








And last but not least, me & my lil' cousin Kristen... OK, I am done now!!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!!


----------



## SlickRick

Merry Christmas, Christina and all the family..


----------



## 1703

OK, Christina, I gotta ask- how do you keep those fingernails so clean?


----------



## Christina

Colgar said:


> OK, Christina, I gotta ask- how do you keep those fingernails so clean?


I usually don't have nails... I had them done for the family pics (which coincidentally was the week before the company party). Now, please note: If you ever have your nails done in this occupation... keep super glue close by and expect ALOT of pain when you are trying to cut off a closet bolt with a set of wire dikes. It is amazing the adjustments you have to make just to look pretty, I am about ready to take some clear pipe cleaner to these dang things... :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

Colgar said:


> OK, Christina, I gotta ask- how do you keep those fingernails so clean?


 Those are called "french tips"....Themaster knows things like this:thumbup: I know more about women than they do:whistling2:


----------



## Christina

TheMaster said:


> Those are called "french tips"....Themaster knows things like this:thumbup: I know more about women than they do:whistling2:


 Can you tell me how to keep from breakin' the dag-gum things too?


----------



## gear junkie

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&cat=2,42551&p=10259

I use these to clean my nails......anyhoo, so you can cut closet bolts with some dikes?! That's some serious grip strength.


----------



## Optimus Primer

TheMaster said:


> Those are called "french tips"....Themaster knows things like this:thumbup: I know more about women than they do:whistling2:


Because you dress like them? :laughing:


----------



## liquidplumber

*me*

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4240&stc=1&d=1261376131


----------



## user2091

:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Me ... ALIS Plumber_Bill


Is that a dues button on your Kromer?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

jjbex said:


> Is that a dues button on your Kromer?


No not a dues button, but that badge is 48 years old ...

Has seen a lot of hats.


----------



## TheMaster

house plumber said:


> Because you dress like them? :laughing:


 When my 6th grader nephew gets here for Christmas we are gonna sit down and think of a response for this. I need to fight fire with fire.:laughing:


----------



## 1703

house plumber said:


> Because you dress like them? :laughing:


To the tune "walkin' in a winter wonderland"

Uh hum- me clearing my throat-

Later on, if you wanna,
We can dress like Madonna,
I'm wearin' her clothes,
Silk pantyhose,
Walkin' 'round in women's underwear.:thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow

Colgar said:


> To the tune "walkin' in a winter wonderland"
> 
> Uh hum- me clearing my throat-
> 
> Later on, if you wanna,
> We can dress like Madonna,
> I'm wearin' her clothes,
> Silk pantyhose,
> Walkin' 'round in women's underwear.:thumbup:


Way too much information.


----------



## Optimus Primer

TheMaster said:


> When my 6th grader nephew gets here for Christmas we are gonna sit down and think of a response for this. I need to fight fire with fire.:laughing:


 
yeah, well my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## pauliplumber

Cape stryper liquid? Nice one!


----------



## user4

I can't post photos, I have been declared to ugly for the internet and I doubt I could win an appeal.


----------



## liquidplumber

pauliplumber said:


> Cape stryper liquid? Nice one!


A few miles S.E. of Chatham.....She looked even better on my plate that night


----------



## ironandfire

Update.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

ironandfire said:


> Update.



nice monitor.:yes:


----------



## TheMaster

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> nice monitor.:yes:


 Did you see his right hand? Musta got hung up in a sewer machine.


----------



## pauliplumber

1st pic is my wife & I at Bubba Gumps in Hawaii. 

2nd pic is me & my wife before she put her makeup on. (Love you honey)

#3rd pic is wife next to Harley we rented in Hawaii. We rode all over Maui, great time!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

ironandfire said:


> Update.


 

LOL! This picture cracked me up! 

I read the responses first and had no clue that was coming. :laughing:


----------



## ironandfire

I got a laugh out of it myself.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Heres my mug along with my wife and grandaughter. :blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Your wife doesn't look old enough to have a granddaughter.


----------



## Protech

Don't take it the wrong way, but wifey looks like she could be YOUR daughter. :thumbsup:



Piperat said:


> Heres my mug along with my wife and grandaughter. :blink:


----------



## TheMaster

I hear that all the time.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

pauliplumber said:


> 1st pic is my wife & I at Bubba Gumps in Hawaii.
> 
> 2nd pic is me & my wife before she put her makeup on. (Love you honey)
> 
> #3rd pic is wife next to Harley we rented in Hawaii. We rode all over Maui, great time!


 Nice looking couple.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Protech said:


> Don't take it the wrong way, but wifey looks like she could be YOUR daughter. :thumbsup:


I hear ya man. I don't know what she sees in me.:blink: Theres only 5 years difference but she ages better I guess. hehe


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Wife and I this past Christmas

4528[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Me last week. laugh all you want at the hat I had people threaten to mug me for it last week. That thing is warm. great for hunting in maine.

View attachment Winter time=say no to fashion.bmp


----------



## TheMaster

I told you guys I was sick last week...here I am at the dentist finishing a job.


----------



## ESPinc

TheMaster said:


> I told you guys I was sick last week...here I am at the dentist finishing a job.


Looks more like you are just hangin' around


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

ESPinc said:


> Looks more like you are just hangin' around



That scarf is gay dude.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Don't take this the wrong way but how do all you butt ugly plumbers get such good looking wives???:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Bollinger plumber said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but how do all you butt ugly plumbers get such good looking wives???:laughing:



" I have 7 buddy, all freaks too." Moley,- Friday After Next.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Bollinger plumber said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but how do all you butt ugly plumbers get such good looking wives???:laughing:


I don't know but I am not complaining. :thumbup: Went out today with some friends.


----------



## Protech

*bump*

1. Me after working some long hours for a week.

2. My honey


----------



## Redwood

TheMaster said:


> I hear that all the time.


But in your case its really true...:laughing:


----------



## user2090

Best I have for now


----------



## robthaplumber

The wife and I taking a break from the Daily routine. :thumbup:


----------



## fhrace

My fiancee and I


----------



## Optimus Primer

who is the chick in the back?


----------



## fhrace

My brothers girlfriend


----------



## plumbob78

Think i had a few


----------



## Protech

Slingin pex in an attic


----------



## 422 plumber

Is pex made out of copper? :jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Protech said:


> Slingin pex in an attic



Yo, send me one of those blue company shirts? I'll sport that chit.

oh, look out for those nails above your head.


----------



## Protech

Nope, you're not cool enough :jester:



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yo, send me one of those blue company shirts? I'll sport that chit.
> 
> oh, look out for those nails above your head.


----------



## Protech

Playin wiff da .308


----------



## ChrisConnor

Protech said:


> Playin wiff da .308


Why do forced entry, when you can just shoot through the walls!


----------



## ESPinc

Protech said:


> Playin wiff da .308


Now I see how them extra holes got in those lines:laughing:


----------



## gladerunner

this is me


----------



## Bonafide




----------



## GREENPLUM

bonafide kinda looks like snoop doggy dog. i tell them bow wow wow yippy yo yippy ya


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Man, there wouldn't be a snoop with out this cat right here-
Local Celebrity here in Tally


----------



## gladerunner

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Man, there wouldn't be a snoop with out this cat right here-
> Local Celebrity here in Tally
> 
> YouTube- George Clinton - Atomic Dog (long version)


 saw george with paliment last year here in philly, great show. hes traviling with sly stone now. untill recently i thought sly was dead.


----------



## Miguel

Bonafide, your girl looks like she's ecstatic about building a snowman and you're like, aw yeh, whatever. 
She's a real princess! Reminds me of the days my daughter and I would make snowforts and then "hide" in them and drink hot chocolate. I loved it as much as she did and to this day we still reminisce about it. (She's 24 now)


----------



## Bonafide

Miguel said:


> Bonafide, your girl looks like she's ecstatic about building a snowman and you're like, aw yeh, whatever.
> She's a real princess! Reminds me of the days my daughter and I would make snowforts and then "hide" in them and drink hot chocolate. I loved it as much as she did and to this day we still reminisce about it. (She's 24 now)


thx...u have no idea how much i shoveled that day lol


----------



## 422 plumber

Bonafide said:


> thx...u have no idea how much i shoveled that day lol


Bonafide,
your daughter is adorable, cute pics. Our snow here has just about all melted off.


----------



## ironandfire

Out for a ride today.


----------



## Titan Plumbing




----------



## irishplumber29

guess which one is the wife.......


----------



## Christina

MY TWO BOYS, MY NEPHEWS & BABY COUSIN!! 
(The big one holding the baby & the baby are mine!)​


----------



## mongo

Mug


----------



## PaulW

My mug:


----------



## user2090

Choctaw said:


>



Yarg, dee smarg.


----------



## Protech

I just drove by one of your guys leaving the school addition project in Winter Haven. Small world.




PaulW said:


> My mug:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Indie said:


> Yarg, dee smarg.


I'm a village pillager..........


----------



## Kevan

I love Tinkertoys.


----------



## PaulW

> I just drove by one of your guys leaving the school addition project in Winter Haven. Small world.


Believe it or not that is one of the few projects here in Central Florida we are working on. Most are out of state. Haven't targeted that area for service. 

Paul


----------



## markb

I suppose I will join in as well.

The mug...












These skateboarding photos of me are to Gen X'ers what High School football team photos are to baby boomers. Five years ago I used to be cool. Now I find myself losing my hair. Getting more and more grumpy. And wondering what day it is...I suppose kids will do that to you. :laughing:My wife was worried a few months ago when I was testing backflow preventors in my sleep. lol. Oh, how times change :thumbsup:












My wedding day was probably the least stressful wedding day ever. I went skateboarding in the morning with a friend, who worked for the Toronto Star, went to city hall, then went to go see a movie. This photo was taken in the last two hours of my life as a bachelor. 










And the reason I got into plumbing, the girls.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Wife, kids and myself.


----------



## Christina

Tommy plumber said:


> Wife, kids and myself.


*Beautiful Family!!* :thumbup:​


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Tommy plumber said:


> Wife, kids and myself.


My god man, a full beard in Florida:sweatdrop::laughing:




oh yeah, good looking family too


----------



## rocksteady

Nice pics Tommy. I had to look at the last one a few times. I thought your little baby had an eye patch on. :laughing:






Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

PaulW said:


> My mug:



Some of your guys were jetting a main line at Sheraton Vistana Villages while we were down on vacation last march. Did you guys do all the plumbing on those Timeshares?


----------



## Tommy plumber

PLUMB TIME said:


> My god man, a full beard in Florida:sweatdrop::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, good looking family too


 
The beard is off. Now I have only a mustache.


----------



## 422 plumber

Tommy,
great looking family. Your kids probably keep you on the go full time.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

My daughter is 11 yrs old, my boys are 10 yrs, 9 yrs & 5 yrs old. I didn't really know what the verb 'to love' means 'til I became a father. Of course I love my mom, my wife and myself, but as you who are parents know, something changes when you become a doting dad (or mom).


----------



## luv2plumb

My turn......









My wife and I our wedding day 6 years ago









My oldest....









My princess......


My future baseball player......









My Family


----------



## Tommy plumber

*Luv 2 Plumb*

Beautiful family. The little guy is so cute. I know you must love to come home to be greeted by the children. I feel so good when I come home and hear "Hi daddy.":yes:


----------



## PaulW

> Originally Posted by *PaulW*
> _My mug:_
> 
> 
> Some of your guys were jetting a main line at Sheraton Vistana Villages while we were down on vacation last march. Did you guys do all the plumbing on those Timeshares?


Yes we did. That place is a small gold mine I have one service guy there atleast three times a week.

Paul


----------



## Ron

That would be me :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

^^^^ Bake me some cookies pilsbury dough boy :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Bump


----------



## Ron

house plumber said:


> ^^^^ Bake me some cookies pilsbury dough boy :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Bump for the new people......


----------



## OldSchool

*me and wife*

This was me and the wife at a restort


----------



## Redwood

OldSchool said:


> This was me and the wife at a restort


Hey looks like you did pretty good too Old School...
Does she like to shop a lot?
Mine does...:laughing:

Here's a picture of me and my wife:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Here is my wife. Beat that.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Okay HP.............


----------



## Optimus Primer

you win


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> This was me and the wife at a restort


Actually we were only married a week and she took everthing I got..


And I didn't even get some :furious:

and I even paid for those things


----------



## 422 plumber

That chick has a better mustache than me. It's not fair, I have to shave twice a day if we are going to go out, my stash and beard grow like wildfire for 3 days, then give up the ghost.


----------



## Pipe Rat

My first wife. The love of my life............


----------



## Pipe Rat

The second wife and I..............I miss her too ........


----------



## Optimus Primer

damn she's hotter than your current wife.


----------



## Pipe Rat

House Plumbers Mom and I had an affair. A short one one but wild and crazy. hehe


----------



## Pipe Rat

house plumber said:


> damn she's hotter than your current wife.


 House you have an eye for beauty, yes sir. I finally accepted my fate with my 3rd wife. I am destined to have just an average girl. :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer

my first wife at work

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...gly+Women+You+Must+See+2010+warning+hilarious+...


----------



## Optimus Primer

Pipe Rat said:


> House Plumbers Mom and I had an affair. A short one one but wild and crazy. hehe


 





I remember that. Remember when I got jungle fever when i saw your mom?


----------



## Pipe Rat

Mother and son


----------



## Ishmael

Redwood said:


> Hey looks like you did pretty good too Old School...
> Does she like to shop a lot?
> Mine does...:laughing:
> 
> Here's a picture of me and my wife:laughing:


Was it cold that day?


----------



## OldSchool

Me when I was younger

I always was interested in water for some strange reason.


----------



## Txmasterplumber

[ Me, my wife Kristi and Grandson Bryce at our oldest daughters wedding







Father/Daughter's first dance







at Texas Motor Speedway Nov '07, had to change to #14


----------



## plbgbiz

Txmasterplumber said:


> ....at our oldest daughters wedding...


I think I see a tear in Dad's eye.


----------



## plbgbiz

30 or so years ago when I thought I was going to be a rock star...


----------



## Phat Cat

Glad that did not happen. PZ would have had RockstarPlumber1 and RockstarPlumber2.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

PlumbCrazy said:


> Glad that did not happen. PZ would have had RockstarPlumber1 and RockstarPlumber2.



Nope, they broke the mold after they made me. At least that's what my dad and the authorities said.


----------



## plbgbiz

The current version of me with Miz. Biz.


----------



## Txmasterplumber

plbgbiz said:


> I think I see a tear in Dad's eye.


it was actually a smirk...... when my son in law asked me for her hand in marriage, I told him only if he promised not to bring her back, made him sign an agreement


----------



## futz

Me back in 1977 when I was young and beautiful, with my YZ125 - what a great little bike that was. Just found this old Polaroid pic today.


----------



## 422 plumber

futz said:


> Me back in 1977 when I was young and beautiful, with my YZ125 - what a great little bike that was. Just found this old Polaroid pic today.
> 
> View attachment 7787


Pretty country, where abouts in Canada is that?


----------



## futz

jjbex said:


> Pretty country, where abouts in Canada is that?


It is nice. I grew up there. Kelowna area, kinda out of town up Hwy 33 where we lived for quite a few years. Semi-arid climate - lots of orchards then (apples, cherries, pears, peaches, etc.), nowadays lots of vineyards & wineries. *Excellent* skiing in winter at at least four local mountains (Big White, Silver Star, Apex, Crystal Mountain).

Re: the pic - Chicken coop in the near background, vast cherry orchards in the mid background, and the left edge of Black Mountain in the far background. Gallagher Canyon just over the ridge 1/8 mile to the right - massive mostly wild playground awesome for biking, hiking, camping, swimming, getting high, whatever.


----------



## user2090

futz said:


> Me back in 1977 when I was young and beautiful, with my YZ125 - what a great little bike that was. Just found this old Polaroid pic today.
> 
> View attachment 7787



WOW that would make you how old???? Just kidding. :laughing::yes:


----------



## chuckscott

Waiting for a call....


----------



## Pipe Rat

chuckscott said:


> View attachment 7819
> 
> 
> Waiting for a call....


Me too


----------



## Redwood

Me and my helper waiting on our next job...:laughing:


----------



## chuckscott

Redwood said:


> Me and my helper waiting on our next job...:laughing:



You have a helper....Sometimes I get a ride along who may or may not help..that reminds me, I haven't had a newbie apprentice to throw under a house in a while. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

your helper looks like he's really enjoying himself. Or is that you on top?





Redwood said:


> Me and my helper waiting on our next job...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> your helper looks like he's really enjoying himself. Or is that you on top?


I forget.... Sometimes it's hard to stand up....:laughing:

Sometimes we just need a steering committee to get around town...:laughing:

Onward through the fog.....:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

My license, man? ees on de back of de car, man...


----------



## Redwood

Airgap said:


> My license, man? ees on de back of de car, man...


License? We don need no stinkin License! :laughing:

Or, was that badges?:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

I fixed your picture red..

Now you both have matching tattoos


----------



## Optimus Primer

without making Bill mad, Chong looks more like Bill though.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Now red looks like Justin with that tattoo. I bet that makes red happy. :laughing:





OldSchool said:


> I fixed your picture red..
> 
> Now you both have matching tattoos


----------



## Ron

house plumber said:


> Now red looks like Justin with that tattoo. I bet that makes red happy. :laughing:


And a red hat to go with it.


----------



## Airgap

waiting for my neice's dance recital to start....


----------



## 422 plumber

Yeah, but I bet you were glad you were there, and it made your niece happy.


----------



## easttexasplumb

This is me a couple years ago, the hair is a little more grey now.


----------



## plbgbiz

easttexasplumb said:


> ...the hair is a little more grey now.


Yeah, I got that disease too. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

plbgbiz said:


> Yeah, I got that disease too. :laughing:


At least you have hair :laughing:


----------



## Plumbergeek

Here I am!:thumbup:
I am generally behind the camera because that will be my new profession when my knee's and back finally go out.


----------



## Evolve

Here is a picture of my wife and I in Hawaii last year. Love that place. We both hope to be able to live there one day.


----------



## Lifer

Here are a few of me and the family...


----------



## ranman

me on a hike


----------



## Epox

*Ma family*

Me on right, wife on left, my 3 daughters, son inlaw, and grand daughter, Grandson came after this pic.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Everyone else looks good, but you look like hell. Just kidding. Nice looking family.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Airgap said:


> waiting for my neice's dance recital to start....
> View attachment 7917
> 
> 
> View attachment 7918


 Dude, with the beard, you look like Steve Carell in Little Miss Sunshine.:laughing:


----------



## Epox

Hahaha, cracked me up


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

http://my.picresize.com/B115G1V39N 









Problem is.... I dropped off my invoice to a customer that was semi attractive, got a raging ere***on and ripped my pants wide open....

I'm going to be having fun here real soon when I shed off the rest of this weight. Go Ringo! 







​


----------



## U666A

Pic is a couple years old, but not much has changed...


----------



## OldSchool

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Pic is a couple years old, but not much has changed...


You look like a sensitive type of guy....

I guess I got to watch what I say around you :laughing:


----------



## Protech

Who do you think you're kidding? We all know that is flatulence aftermath :laughing:



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Problem is.... I dropped off my invoice to a customer that was semi attractive, got a raging ere***on and ripped my pants wide open....
> 
> I'm going to be having fun here real soon when I shed off the rest of this weight. Go Ringo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8930​


----------



## 422 plumber

Protech said:


> Who do you think you're kidding? We all know that is flatulence aftermath :laughing:


Or from twisting in the seat, trying to pee in a Mountain Dew bottle.


----------



## 422 plumber

*big and tall shopper for sure*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> http://my.picresize.com/B115G1V39N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is.... I dropped off my invoice to a customer that was semi attractive, got a raging ere***on and ripped my pants wide open....
> 
> I'm going to be having fun here real soon when I shed off the rest of this weight. Go Ringo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8930
> 
> 
> ​


dude,
you are big bromofo:jester:


----------



## falloutman22

*I love a good dip on a dig job.*

Wanna see more??


----------



## luv2plumb

*My Princess and I*

About to leave to my daughter's first Father Daughter Dance:thumbup:


----------



## luv2plumb

*Future Troublemaker*

I think this one is going to take after his daddy....


----------



## ianclapham

this is me


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

falloutman22 said:


> Wanna see more??


 

Dude you be crazy like me! 

I need some eye straightener ointment as well. :laughing:


----------



## Kevan

luv2plumb said:


> I think this one is going to take after his daddy....


Amazing. The kid even _looks_ like a plumber.


----------



## Widdershins

luv2plumb said:


> I think this one is going to take after his daddy....


 Looks like he's about to violate the 'don't chew your fingernails' rule.


----------



## Hillside

me and a couple of my scooter's

:scooter:


----------



## plumr-n-tx

Me in my Sunday Go To Meeting duds.


----------



## suzie

I hope I don't regret this pictures on profile page.


----------



## Airgap

Bump....For the new people....

I'm in there....


----------



## ILPlumber

Dat you standing on the right by the teacher?


----------



## Airgap

nope....same row...


----------



## ILPlumber

Been awhile. That time of year again......


----------



## Optimus Primer

I found him.


----------



## U666A

Oh dear god!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## easttexasplumb

He was a touble maker, the teacher had to keep him within arms distance. :laughing:


----------



## U666A

easttexasplumb said:


> He was a touble maker, the teacher had to keep him within arms distance. :laughing:


C'mon, somebody has to Photoshop a white hat into that pic...

"even in the second grade, young Airgap was destined for greatness..." :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Airgap

U.A.til.I.die said:


> C'mon, somebody has to Photoshop a white hat into that pic...
> 
> "even in the second grade, young Airgap was destined for greatness..." :laughing:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


By the end of the year, I had banned all the other kids.....Me and the teachers were the only ones left.....


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> By the end of the year, I had banned all the other kids.....Me and the teachers were the only ones left.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ILPlumber

All these posts. 

Not many mugs????


----------



## la5903

Plumberman said:


> :laughing: He has seen many years. Wife's Grandfather, he fought in WWII. Good man.....


Plumberman I am a master plumber in the small town Mr. Sid lives in. You are right on in saying he is a good man.


----------



## Plumberman

la5903 said:


> Plumberman I am a master plumber in the small town Mr. Sid lives in. You are right on in saying he is a good man.


No way you live in Oak Grove? I'm married to one of his granddaughters.


----------



## la5903

Plumberman said:


> No way you live in Oak Grove? I'm married to one of his granddaughters.


Downtown Og brother born and raised


----------



## Plumberman

la5903 said:


> Downtown Og brother born and raised


Awesome, was that way a few weeks back working on a water heater at that Fresenius Dialysis Center.

Just a FYI, throw us a intro in the Intro section and come join the party!


----------



## Duall Damage

*How do I download Pic*

Someone call a plumber?


----------



## easttexasplumb

On topic


----------



## Duall Damage

*Working at a dead end job*

This is me at holloween last year.


----------



## Dun' Right

First one is My wife and I. 
Second one is our daughter about to get shots at the doctor. She knows something is up. She was born Nov. 10, 2010. Getting big quick!


----------



## red_devil

Im the one with the pipe wrench tattoo. Doing what I love most at the cottage in the muskokas


----------



## RealLivePlumber

red_devil said:


> Im the one with the pipe wrench tattoo. Doing what I love most at the cottage in the muskokas


Looks like you're stealin a boat motor...........:laughing:

Just kiddin.


----------



## Widdershins

> Looks like you're stealin a boat motor...........


 That's what I was thinking -- And with an easily identifiable tat.:laughing:


----------



## red_devil

haha good old johnston sea horse, still runs like a champ. Ya a tat like that comes in handy, no body ever asks what you do for a living. Or if they do it makes them feel real dumb.


----------



## Widdershins

red_devil said:


> haha good old johnston sea horse, still runs like a champ. Ya a tat like that comes in handy, no body ever asks what you do for a living. Or if they do it makes them feel real dumb.


 Most people look at mine and are too polite to ask why they're flattened out, missing pieces and down around my ankles.


----------



## 422 plumber

Widdershins said:


> Most people look at mine and are too polite to ask why they're flattened out, missing pieces and down around my ankles.


Your tats or your pants?:jester:


----------



## U666A

On topic...

Not easy to take self portrait with iPhone 3.


----------



## shakeyglenn68

*fuzzy*

never mind the blur..







What the H*LL ya xpect the name should say it.. Me and my mug. Theres an old saying 3 shakes means pleasure so.. I just aim and let go. And the g/f







family consists of 4 way over weight cats.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING




----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> On topic...
> 
> Not easy to take self portrait with iPhone 3.


Just how I pictured you. Love the sinister shades. :thumbsup:


----------



## KCJAKE

This is me and my very pregnant wife in Omaha, Nebraska overlooking the flood...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Me and my number one boss... Lol. One of our engagement pics


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> Just how I pictured you. Love the sinister shades. :thumbsup:


:laughing:

Those were actually safety glasses provided on a job a few years back. Actually talked the GF into ordering me a box of ten pair before it was finished...

These are what I usually rock...


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Those were actually safety glasses provided on a job a few years back. Actually talked the GF into ordering me a box of ten pair before it was finished...
> 
> These are what I usually rock...


Qu'est-ce qui est avec les chapeaux, vous allant chauve?


----------



## U666A

Widdershins said:


> Qu'est-ce qui est avec les chapeaux, vous allant chauve?



How do you say... Je ne have shower yet pas... :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> How do you say... Je ne have shower yet pas... :laughing:


 That was good.

Really good.:thumbsup:

And thanks for not poking fun at my 50 year old high school French.:laughing:

I thought I'd killed those brain cells.


----------



## U666A

Widdershins said:


> That was good.
> 
> Really good.:thumbsup:
> 
> And thanks for not poking fun at my 50 year old high school French.:laughing:
> 
> I thought I'd killed those brain cells.


:laughing:

Every once in a while I can make the one brain cell I have left fire on all cylinders...


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Every once in a while I can make the one brain cell I have left fire on all cylinders...


 I'm just glad I didn't make a complete arse of myself.


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> How do you say... Je ne have shower yet pas... :laughing:


I say "R"
I say "RA"....
"RAG".....
"RAGG"....:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool

First time I ever notice ... the adidas logo is in the shape of a pot plant


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> I say "R"
> I say "RA"....
> "RAG".....
> "RAGG"....:whistling2:


Over my head there Johnny...

Edit: Nevermind Mr. Johnson, google is my friend... :laughing:

I usually keep my hair shorter than short, however my stylist is on mat leave for another 8 months... We shall see how long I can go.

And although I was able to decipher your message from memory WS, I checked it against a translator tool and you were very close for not having employed the language in that many years...

Vous avez aimé ma réponse intelligente bien que, non ?


----------



## 422 plumber

U666A said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Those were actually safety glasses provided on a job a few years back. Actually talked the GF into ordering me a box of ten pair before it was finished...
> 
> These are what I usually rock...


You have a vaguely disturbing modified Amish look going on.


----------



## U666A

422 plumber said:


> You have a vaguely disturbing modified Amish look going on.


I've been called worse by better... :laughing:

If my hairstylist is off on leave, so is my razor... :jester:


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> Over my head there Johnny...


----------



## Tommy plumber

KCJAKE said:


> This is me and my very pregnant wife in Omaha, Nebraska overlooking the flood...
> 
> View attachment 10675


 




A very happy congratulations on the little bundle of joy coming your way...


----------



## hroark2112

Changing a lift station pump










and the tow truck lowering me in the pit!










Some random ones of me doing what I do when I'm not plumbing:


























Me picking up a freshly painted lid:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

hroark2112 said:


> Changing a lift station pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the tow truck lowering me in the pit!


 
Confined air space.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Confined air space.


Confined space period!!!! Did you have a permit to enter ???? And did you check the air quality??? Really tho there's a gas H2S. I think......... that is deadly in seconds and has no Oder And is found in some lift stations Besafe ......


----------



## hroark2112

it did smell a bit like....poo...

the bad part was when I told him to pull me out, and he let cable out...I thought I was going to hit the bottom!


----------



## Hillside

me and my better half.....wayyyyyyy better half


----------



## 3KP

Hillside is that a KTM you are jumping with there? it also kind of looks like a Kaw..? What the heck is it :laughing:


----------



## Bayside500

3KP said:


> Hillside is that a KTM you are jumping with there? it also kind of looks like a Kaw..? What the heck is it :laughing:


from the color i would guess KTM


----------



## Optimus Primer

I would guess KTM supermoto


----------



## Hillside

Ya It's a ktm 525 supermoto, street legal, thing is a blast! we set up a course at my friends wherehouse parking lot....here's a pic of the 5 unlimited car we race, from my phone I don't know how to turn pics around, srry


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Just a test for mods. Posted at 6:30 central time.


----------



## futz

LEAD INGOT said:


> Just a test for mods. Posted at 6:30 central time.


Hehehehe :laughing: That's vulgar! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood

LEAD INGOT said:


> Just a test for mods. Posted at 6:30 central time.


We've been birded...


----------



## LEAD INGOT

futz said:


> Hehehehe :laughing: That's vulgar! :laughing::laughing:


 Sad thing is that I'm left handed.


----------



## DesertOkie

Me and the wife








My friend helping me set up equipment in the BioSphere2


----------



## 422 plumber

LEAD INGOT said:


> Just a test for mods. Posted at 6:30 central time.


I like how you are rocking a BoSox hat, like you are a fan, but we know it's your way of making fun of the greed ethos that is ruing our national pastime.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

422 plumber said:


> I like how you are rocking a BoSox hat, like you are a fan, but we know it's your way of making fun of the greed ethos that is ruing our national pastime.


 Stories are good. Truth is, they were out of Cardinals away hats. I needed a dark blue hat. I couldn't bring myself to wear a Yankees hat. I'm starting to feel that you are from Polish decent Jeff.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz

*Where Am I Mugshot*

HEre is a MugShot of Where Am I with a monster laddle.


----------



## Miguel

Tuck your shirt in, Ron. You look like a rag bag. lol
Those ladles look brang new! Are you pouring some 6"?


----------



## SewerRatz

Miguel said:


> Tuck your shirt in, Ron. You look like a rag bag. lol
> Those ladles look brang new! Are you pouring some 6"?


Those pictures are of "Where Am I" he has troubles getting pictures to post on the zone so I helped out. And yes those are brand new ladles. If I recall he said he is doing some 8".


----------



## where am i

Yes that's me. I order out two 6'' lades and they sent out those monster's out. they are bigger then the lead pot.


----------



## Jchar5147

Why not? Here's me and my daughter, and my wife and daughter at the Santa Barbara zoo


----------



## Miguel

where am i said:


> Yes that's me. I order out two 6'' lades and they sent out those monster's out. they are bigger then the lead pot.


Oh, ok. I bet those suckers'd hafta be almost full to pour an 8" joint!
Hope the job goes well for you. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Miguel

Jchar5147 said:


> Why not? Here's me and my daughter, and my wife and daughter at the Santa Barbara zoo


You have a good looking family, Jchar. Looks like you all had a fun day.


----------



## Jchar5147

Miguel said:


> You have a good looking family, Jchar. Looks like you all had a fun day.


Thanks, and we did. My wife and daughter fed the giraffes. All around good time.


----------



## 422 plumber

Jchar5147 said:


> Why not? Here's me and my daughter, and my wife and daughter at the Santa Barbara zoo


Zoos are fun times with little ones. I like the baboons myself.


----------



## Jchar5147

Best time I ever had at a zoo. As you get older the cool factor of seeing the animals decreases. I still think there cool, but I'm not running up to the fences shouting " do you see that one? Do you? Do you? Do you? Do you? Do you? Etc. Etc.


----------



## pauliplumber

Jchar5147 said:


> Best time I ever had at a zoo. As you get older the cool factor of seeing the animals decreases. I still think there cool, but I'm not running up to the fences shouting " do you see that one? Do you? Do you? Do you? Do you? Do you? Etc. Etc.


I'm 38 and still do that.


----------



## Jchar5147

pauliplumber said:


> I'm 38 and still do that.


LOSER!!!!!!! just kidding.


----------



## hroark2112

I'm the guy with all the gear on. We won our summer league championship today.


----------



## U666A

hroark2112 said:


> I'm the guy with all the gear on. We won our summer league championship today.


Really?!? I never would have guessed just from your avatar...

:laughing:

Get your filthy paws off that nice clean cup!!!


----------



## hroark2112

I ended up subbing for the next game, won that game too. I am NOT going to be ready for work in the morning!


----------



## Widdershins

hroark2112 said:


> I ended up subbing for the next game, won that game too. I am NOT going to be ready for work in the morning!


 You got bigger fish to fry.

Pretty damned cool.


----------



## ianclapham

me and the wife


----------



## Tommy plumber

Ian, do you and the Mrs. spend a good amount of time in the pub?....:whistling2: Ha ha ha, just kidding.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

First pic is my Son & I opening day on the Snake river.

Second pic is me reading my wedding vows to my lovely wife.
( yes we were married on a fishing boat )

3 rd pic was some salmon we caught on our wedding day.

Last pic is me and my son with a stringer of whoppers we caught in a local pond.! lol


----------



## Tommy plumber

I notice a common theme in your photos....:whistling2:

There are more fish in those photos than people...:laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Nice jet setup....:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood

What size is that jet and how do you like it?

My brother in law picked up a 40 a few years back and put it on an old 15' Starcraft aluminum bass rig that he had... It was a blast to get into some of those places we wouldn't dream of taking the 21' Skeeter.....


----------



## Optimus Primer

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> First pic is my Son & I opening day on the Snake river.
> 
> Second pic is me reading my wedding vows to my lovely wife.
> ( yes we were married on a fishing boat )
> 
> 3 rd pic was some salmon we caught on our wedding day.
> 
> Last pic is me and my son with a stringer of whoppers we caught in a local pond.! lol


3rd picture, are you happy getting married or catching the fish? By the look on your brides face compared to yours, I say from catching the fish.


----------



## Airgap

Anybody with a Brostache invited to this party......


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> Anybody with a Brostache invited to this party......
> 
> View attachment 11779


 Looks like you're channeling your inner Freddy Mercury.

You go, Girl.


----------



## Airgap

Fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round...


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> Fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round...


 Yes they do.:thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Me and the wife just got back from our vacation to Super Wal-Mart. It was expensive, but we treated ourselves to a nice family portrait.


----------



## Airgap

I bet your parrot can say a lot of cool words.....


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Airgap said:


> I bet your parrot can say a lot of cool words.....


 Every time I'm intimate with the wife he says," get er' done." He's a smart lil feller.


----------



## Airgap

LEAD INGOT said:


> Every time I'm intimate with the wife he says," get er' done." He's a smart lil feller.


At least he's not laughing....


----------



## Nikolai

I apologize for being in boxers. No ****.


----------



## Airgap

Shotgun...check.

Chainsaw...check.

Leash around torso...check.

Backpack with firework launchers...check

Pants...Dammittt!


----------



## Widdershins

Nikolai said:


> I apologize for being in boxers. No ****.


Were you going out into the woods to kill yourself that day?:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

I can hear the banjo music from here.


----------



## Nikolai

We were clearing our mining claim boundary lines and setting new stakes.


----------



## SlickRick

Trade that 870 in on a 454 Casull or a S&W 500 before some bear makes you eat that shotgun.


----------



## Redwood

Nikolai said:


> I apologize for being in boxers. No ****.


Damn I wasn't thinking that at all...

But I'll say it is a very unique picture....:laughing:


----------



## Nikolai

SlickRick said:


> Trade that 870 in on a 454 Casull or a S&W 500 before some bear makes you eat that shotgun.


It's a Mossberg 500 and I only had it strapped to my chest to cross the creek, I always carry it in hand.


----------



## Tommy plumber

The stork came to visit us this summer. My daughter was born July 31, 2011.


----------



## U666A

Tommy plumber said:


> The stork came to visit us this summer. My daughter was born July 31, 2011.


Congrats Tommy!!!

My girls are both July babies.

5 years and 2 days apart.
July 14, 2004- Jaeden
July 16 2009- Fallyn

We actually went to the hospital on the 14th for my youngest, they were almost born the same day.

Adorable little girl, TP! health and everything is good?


----------



## SlickRick

Congrats Tommy!


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Yes congratulations, Tommy!


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> The stork came to visit us this summer. My daughter was born July 31, 2011.


Sweet! Gotta love them little girls...

I've got 3 daughters and 1 son...

Now I've got 4 grandsons and just got my first grand daughter....
Was hanging out with her today... :thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

And congratulations to you too, Redwood!


----------



## Widdershins

I'm verklempt.

I'm hoping you know that's a good thing.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Congratulations Red!


----------



## Phat Cat

Congrats Red! I want one now . . .


----------



## BPPlumbing

Might as well Jump in!


----------



## BPPlumbing

All of us


----------



## luv2plumb

BPPlumbing said:


> All of us



The kids look so happy


----------



## BPPlumbing

Long day of pictures, of course I posted the pic of them looking worn out and tired... the smiled for the rest of them!


----------



## plumberkc

Here is my pic


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

plumberkc said:


> Here is my pic


you need to shave ! lol


----------



## plumberkc

That's about as clean shaved as I get.


----------



## 422 plumber

Not as good looking as your avatar:jester:


----------



## plumberkc

Thanks.:laughing: Although he's has gotten a lot bigger, uglier, and he smells bad.


----------



## 422 plumber

plumberkc said:


> Thanks.:laughing: Although he's has gotten a lot bigger, uglier, and he smells bad.


you or him?:jester:


----------



## plumberkc

I guess that goes for the both of us...:yes:


----------



## RealCraftsMan

this is my ass crack


----------



## plumbfire

RealCraftsMan said:


> this is my ass crack


Maintaining the urban legend of Plumbers Crack  Personally I think that it's sparkys that have the crack showing. Damn tool belt pulling the pants down.


----------



## Cotton06

I wanna know where you got that belt clip to hold your drink


----------



## Qball415

Cotton06 said:


> I wanna know where you got that belt clip to hold your drink


Belt? His shorts are half off his ass. If he had a drink on his "belt" his shorts would be round his ankles.
Appears drink is on roof-top of vehicle.


----------



## Cotton06

Qball415 said:


> Belt? His shorts are half off his ass. If he had a drink on his "belt" his shorts would be round his ankles.
> Appears drink is on roof-top of vehicle.


I know where it is but it looks like its hanging off his shorts


----------



## Widdershins

The earliest known picture I have of me.


----------



## plbgbiz

Mr. Shins, you haven't aged a bit. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Cotton06

http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING




----------



## RealCraftsMan

Cotton06 said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif


 
I need to fill out an app btw..lol


----------



## azmike

Widdershins said:


> The earliest known picture I have of me.


 Hey widder, that picture makes you look like a real dick-head glad to see ya made it past the wet spot unlike some of us!:laughing:


----------



## azmike

You big bucking stallion looks like you could use a shave glad to know ya bro your good fun! mike:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

azmike said:


> You big bucking stallion looks like you could use a shave glad to know ya bro your good fun! mike:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 I left the big green wad of gum on the floor for scale.

Let it never be said that Widdershins doesn't have big hairy hindquarters.:laughing:


----------



## azmike

Is that your gum or your wifes?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> Here's a more recent photo.


That would be a dog posing in that pic, but it looks deceiving lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090

Mississippiplum said:


> That would be a dog posing in that pic, but it looks deceiving lol
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yes Captain obvious.


----------



## DesertOkie

Indie said:


> Yes Captain obvious.



He's been promoted to Major Obvious. I think he is kin to Major PITA:laughing:


----------



## Adamche

This is me with Southern Conger eel!


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> He's been promoted to Major Obvious. I think he is kin to Major PITA:laughing:


All I can do is shake my head.:yes:


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> That would be a dog posing in that pic, but it looks deceiving lol
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Are you competing with that playme feller for PZ's least humorous poster?

Y'all are neck and neck for the title from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Widdershins

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think your puppy may be related to mine.


Is that a Cockapoo?


----------



## 89plumbum

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think your puppy may be related to mine.



Are you guys still in middle school???:blink::laughing:


----------



## SlickRick

You guy's do realize that this is the post your "MUG" thread, not "PUG.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> Are you competing with that playme feller for PZ's least humorous poster?
> 
> Y'all are neck and neck for the title from where I'm sitting.


Hold on let me copy and paste some random shiot off google.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A

DesertOkie said:


> He's been promoted to Major Obvious. I think he is kin to Major PITA:laughing:


I don't know exactly how the stratification works here OR there, but it must be a Promotion that as far as I'm concerned, he's a "general" PITA!!!


----------



## DesertOkie

U666A said:


> I don't know exactly how the stratification works here OR there, but it must be a Promotion that as far as I'm concerned, he's a "general" PITA!!!



Perhaps Commodore


----------



## Mississippiplum

It's funny to see y'all conversing Like a bunch of immature school girls over here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie

good one Commodore.


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> Hold on let me copy and paste some random shiot off google.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


How is that different than repeating what somebody else has said?


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> How is that different than repeating what somebody else has said?


You realize it was a joke right?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Airgap

Let's keep this thread more about mugs please, and less about back and forth whatever....

Thanks. 

Mug police


----------



## SlickRick

Airgap said:


> Let's keep this thread more about mugs please, and less about back and forth whatever....
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mug police


AG, they are losing it.


----------



## SlickRick

Slow down on some of this. I am too lazy to clean it up.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Airgap said:


> Let's keep this thread more about mugs please, and less about back and forth whatever....
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mug police


Says the man with the bro stash.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Why are they always picking on Mississippi ???


----------



## Airgap

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Says the man with the bro stash.


and I thought people would take me more seriously....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Airgap said:


> and I thought people would take me more seriously....


I do. For some reason you remind me of the butcher in the movie gangs of new york You know who I'm talkin about ??


----------



## Airgap

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I do. For some reason you remind me of the butcher in the movie gangs of new york You know who I'm talkin about ??


One of my favorite movie characters...Bill Cutting, I had him as an avatar for a while....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Da. That's why you mind me of him. His stash is a lot better then ur fone stash !! Lol. Is that an app??


----------



## Airgap

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Da. That's why you mind me of him. His stash is a lot better then ur fone stash !! Lol. Is that an app??


Yeah it's an app...The kids got a kick out of it...It got old quick though....


----------



## mccmech

I'm the goofy looking mug in the white shirt. Pic shown is from a reunion with some long lost friends I have recently re-connected with


----------



## 422 plumber

*Easter pic of the fam*

This was taken after church today. My shirt is a "barong tagalog" it is Filipino dress shirt.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

422 plumber said:


> This was taken after church today. My shirt is a "barong tagalog" it is Filipino dress shirt.


 
I like those shirts, had no idea what they were. Very cool shirt and a very good looking family you have there.


----------



## 422 plumber

RealCraftsMan said:


> I like those shirts, had no idea what they were. Very cool shirt and a very good looking family you have there.


They are very nice, and comfortable. I have some made of pineapple cloth, it's like silk, very expensive. Now that I am losing weight, I can wear them again. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## 89plumbum

Found this early pic of me and the old lady. Whatta you guys think?


----------



## Widdershins

89plumbum said:


> Found this early pic of me and the old lady. Whatta you guys think?


She's HAWT!!

I love chicks with mullets.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

89plumbum said:


> Found this early pic of me and the old lady. Whatta you guys think?


Shes HOT !


----------



## ChrisConnor

89plumbum said:


> Found this early pic of me and the old lady. Whatta you guys think?


You should have worn a tie.


----------



## 89plumbum

ChrisConnor said:


> You should have worn a tie.


And risk looking like a nerd! No thank you sir!


----------



## Airgap

89plumbum said:


> Found this early pic of me and the old lady. Whatta you guys think?


Matching glasses, and DNA...That's true love...


----------



## Nate21

My girl & I 

















My lil ones!


----------



## LEAD INGOT

89plumbum said:


> Found this early pic of me and the old lady. Whatta you guys think?


Hey, I know you two. Remember that party we'all went to and put our car keys in that lil basket.


----------



## 89plumbum

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hey, I know you two. Remember that party we'all went to and put our car keys in that lil basket. http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...8252497142_671837141_8429672_1997517496_n.jpg


 Oh yeah! That was the best family reunion EVER!!!


----------



## azmike

Widdershins said:


> She's HAWT!!
> 
> I love chicks with mullets.


At least shes not green ,short ,and furry !:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*allergies suck*


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

View attachment 20757


----------



## 422 plumber

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hey, I know you two. Remember that party we'all went to and put our car keys in that lil basket.


John Candy didn't die, he is just hiding out, raising parrots.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

This was taken tonight before the Redskins lost.. I'm the baby boy...j/k


Thats a future plumber, his name is Ryan:thumbup:
My little man.


----------



## revenge

beautiful pic


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

revenge said:


> beautiful pic



Thank you.. I'm a lucky man:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> This was taken tonight before the Redskins lost.. I'm the baby boy...j/k
> 
> Thats a future plumber, his name is Ryan:thumbup:
> My little man.


Great pic bro. But that's a beauty family shot. What about your ugly need to shave just got done with a job need a beer and smell like chit pic??? 

Nice fam ur very lucky indeed.


----------



## redbeardplumber

For Tex! Lmao!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Are you that ugly?? Is that a character drawing if you. If so. Omg I got to see the real thing !!


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's good to put a face to a name, but if you wanna show me a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Fun with quotes! :jester:


----------



## redbeardplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are you that ugly?? Is that a character drawing if you. If so. Omg I got to see the real thing !!


That ugly, yes. He is on the van, so much resemblance! Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U666A said:


> Fun with quotes! :jester:


Ok ok. I'm gonna get u ua. On way or another. Here this is for you and the other is the fam !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

redbeardplumber said:


> That ugly, yes. He is on the van, so much resemblance! Lol


Looks like an Irish mr. Clean


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok ok. I'm gonna get u ua. On way or another. Here this is for you and the other is the fam !!


Um... Put a shirt on bro, I don't swing that way! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ur the one with the sticker!!!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Taken tonight by wifey


----------



## Protech

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


>


Just unsweat the 3/8" copper and resweat the 2 valves together :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911

ok this must be rocket science. i hit reply to thread and cant figure out how to upload pics


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Plumberman911 said:


> ok this must be rocket science. i hit reply to thread and cant figure out how to upload pics


Dam okie is here. Tryin to load pics. Lol lmao 41 - 13. Try that number.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

911 you on ur fone ?? Or lap top??


----------



## Plumberman911

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Dam okie is here. Tryin to load pics. Lol lmao 41 - 13. Try that number.


 Thanks for the help TEX


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Hot the plus sign that this +. For y'all Okies. It's up in the corner


----------



## Plumberman911

im on my pc


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Got me. I never use the pc. I think it has an attachment button ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U ther 911. If you go to quik reply at the bottom Thers a icon looks like a pic of a mountain click it


----------



## Plumberman911




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You dang okie it didn't work. Besides we all know what you look like unless that's not you in ur avatar ?? How's you finger buddy??


----------



## Plumberman911

I'm a plumber not a computer geek. I play with Shiot and build little brown bears. Don't play with keyboards lol 
Hurt like heck. It has blood under the nail. Setting flashings today didn't feel good either.
I was trying to upload my wife and son. And me


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Email it to ur self then open it on your fone. It's easy as hell from ther. Just hit the plus up in the corner then attach from photos or camera. What fone u have ?? And trust me I'm not a computer guy. I couldn't even load a vid to YouTube without help. Hope ur finger gets better. Keep it clean.


----------



## karr




----------



## Plumberman911

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Email it to ur self then open it on your fone. It's easy as hell from ther. Just hit the plus up in the corner then attach from photos or camera. What fone u have ?? And trust me I'm not a computer guy. I couldn't even load a vid to YouTube without help. Hope ur finger gets better. Keep it clean.


 Thank you. I got the pics to my album in my profile i think they are viewable. i;ll keep trying. Iphone 4s my better half sent them to my email but i cant send them to photos. from photos i know how to link them to post. i feel dumb trying to do this stuff :blink:


----------



## rjbphd

Plumberman911 said:


> Thank you. I got the pics to my album in my profile i think they are viewable. i;ll keep trying. Iphone 4s my better half sent them to my email but i cant send them to photos. from photos i know how to link them to post. i feel dumb trying to do this stuff :blink:


Same here... can't figure out how to send pixs.


----------



## Plumberman911

It's frustrating


----------



## Plumberman911

How are you


----------



## Adamche

...


----------



## rjbphd

Plumberman911 said:


> How are you


Woke up thinking about trw' s job at the first 18 hole golf club in USA. 4 burner tubes rusted out at end, rear support rusted out as well
.


----------



## Plumberman911

rjbphd said:


> Woke up thinking about trw' s job at the first 18 hole golf club in USA. 4 burner tubes rusted out at end, rear support rusted out as well
> .


 Last off thread Biz just hadnt talked to him in a while.
That sucks, Work and jobs are always on our mind. Good to hear from you


----------



## rjbphd

Plumberman911 said:


> Last off thread Biz just hadnt talked to him in a while.
> That sucks, Work and jobs are always on our mind. Good to hear from you


I think Biz is pizzed that Wolves beat the Barons


----------



## Airgap

Plumberman911 said:


> I'm a plumber not a computer geek. I play with Shiot and build little brown bears. Don't play with keyboards lol
> Hurt like heck. It has blood under the nail. Setting flashings today didn't feel good either.
> I was trying to upload my wife and son. And me


If you are loading pics from your PC, after you hit the reply button you'll see a little paper clip. Click the paper click then a manage attachment window should pop up. Then you can click browse, select pic from your PC, and upload.

After it shows uploaded, close the manage att. window. Then you can click on the paper clip again, and you will see the link to your pic, click on it, and it should be in the reply window as a link. 

If you click on preview post you should be able to see the pic. Then reply to thread.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Relic

In the Rockies surveying some land for the in laws.


----------



## plbgbiz

That sir is a beautiful horse. :cowboy:


----------



## Relic

plbgbiz said:


> That sir is a beautiful horse. :cowboy:


She was just awesome, very gentle and sweet temperament. They were on loan from a family friend. Pops was wanting some land up on the western slope in Colo. One of my most favorite places in the country. This is up near Telluride Colorado.


----------



## Airgap

New Year's...


----------



## rjbphd

Airgap said:


> New Year's...


What are u saying?... 2 or V?


----------



## plbgbiz

Peace.


----------



## Relic

Drunk shocker perhaps lol


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> New Year's...


Looks like that wasn't your first pint of the night buddy... :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

rjbphd said:


> What are u saying?... 2 or V?


"I can count to this many".....


----------



## rjbphd

Airgap said:


> "I can count to this many".....


One too many?? Lol


----------



## bcp2012

Me and my youngest in the tree stand this year










My oldest who fell asleep in the tree stand this year

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## U666A

Haircut and straight razor at 2:00.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U ugly mo fo. You look healthy man !!!!


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> U ugly mo fo. You look healthy man !!!!


Went from 230#s to 165#s in a couple of months... Back up to around 180# now and feel way better... Just wait for the "after" pic!
:laughing:

Thanks, btw.


----------



## gear junkie

U666A said:


> *Went from 230#s to 165#s in a couple of months*... Back up to around 180# now and feel way better... Just wait for the "after" pic!
> :laughing:
> 
> Thanks, btw.


Got sick?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

gear junkie said:


> Got sick?


You could put it that way!!


----------



## rocksteady

...






Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT

rocksteady said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 Rocksquatch!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

rocksteady said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Whoa rock. Grizzly called he wants his beard back.:laughing:

I tried to grow one but my wife made me shave it. She said all I would know is my right hand as long as I had it... Needless to say I shaved it the next morning:yes:

I figured you were a younger buck.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

rocksteady said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


The beards cool but that bugger has to go. :laughing:


----------



## U666A

gear junkie said:


> Got sick?


Yeah, mental health.


----------



## Relic

Hiking in Utah near Arches National Park.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

This is me drunk as balls in Honduras last week.
They made me ride in the back of the truck all of the way back to El Salvador due to cervaza farts.


----------



## U666A

U666A said:


> Haircut and straight razor at 2:00.


Decided against the shave...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I told you hold the phone side ways so your pic turns out rite side up. Lol. Did you steal that jacket from wolverine ??? Lmao


----------



## Relic

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I told you hold the phone side ways so your pic turns out rite side up. Lol. Did you steal that jacket from wolverine ??? Lmao


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I told you hold the phone side ways so your pic turns out rite side up. Lol. Did you steal that jacket from wolverine ??? Lmao


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

That me 8)


----------



## Relic

In welding shop training for my UA21.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Relic said:


> In welding shop training for my UA21.


Ooo ha ha ha ooo ha ha. It's ALIVE!!!!
You look like a mad sciencetist !!! Ooo haa haa!!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

My son and I with a small Ling Cod.


----------



## U666A

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> My son and I with a small Ling Cod.


Totally expected a picture of a tuna...


----------



## antiCon

heres a few WITH THE GAS MASK OFF!!!

ME AND THE WIFEY ARE INTO PHOTOGRAPHY HOPE Y'ALL DONT MIND THE GLOSSY PICS 

THIS IS MY FAMILY.... DAUGHTER WAS A NEWBIE AND OUR 2 BOYS (WHICH THINK SMILING IS UN-COOL)









ME AND MY DAUGHTER CHRISTMAS MORNIN'









ME AND MY BOYS A FEW YEARS BACK


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

U666A said:


> Totally expected a picture of a tuna...


 Stand by I'll find one.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

U666A said:


> Totally expected a picture of a tuna...


 Here Ya go.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

antiCon said:


> heres a few WITH THE GAS MASK OFF!!!
> 
> ME AND THE WIFEY ARE INTO PHOTOGRAPHY HOPE Y'ALL DONT MIND THE GLOSSY PICS
> 
> THIS IS MY FAMILY.... DAUGHTER WAS A NEWBIE AND OUR 2 BOYS (WHICH THINK SMILING IS UN-COOL)
> 
> ME AND MY DAUGHTER CHRISTMAS MORNIN'
> 
> ME AND MY BOYS A FEW YEARS BACK


Great pics man. Nice fam.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

That's a whole lotta tuna


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Here Ya go.


You the zoner that got married on a boat in a yellow Bibbs??


----------



## U666A

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Here Ya go.


Nice avatar! Are those Albacore by any chance? :laughing:


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

My wife and I in Newport , Ri


----------



## OldSchool

This was way back ... I think I was 2 at the time ... Just getting ready to go out on my first plumbing call


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

They had cameras back then ??


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They had cameras back then ??


Cameras but no TV


----------



## OldSchool

This was the good times life was slow ...

Here I am sitting on the steps ..

The other one I am in the middle with my two brothers on either side ... Cousins in the back ground..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Awesome pics!! What year was that??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You the zoner that got married on a boat in a yellow Bibbs??


 Yep that would be me.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Yep that would be me.




Are you serious.!!??

God bless that woman:laughing:
You found a good one:yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Are you serious.!!??
> 
> God bless that woman:laughing:
> You found a good one:yes:


She's a keeper for sure !
Its a blessing and a curse at the same time.:yes:
Every time I want to go fishing with my buddy's, she gets pizzed off if she doesn't get to go.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

That's awesome buddy!


----------



## Airgap

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Awesome pics!! What year was that??


Somewhere around 1900 to 1905 I'd guess....


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> Somewhere around 1900 to 1905 B.C. I'd guess....


T,ifify :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

U666A said:


> T,ifify :laughing:


Well, obviously....:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Yep that would be me.


Yep. That's the pic the tie and hat are great with the Bibbs. !!!


----------



## luigi1up

This is me while I was on a diet! I may have gain little of that weight back! :laughing:


----------



## JDGA80

uaplumber said:


> So this is me in Afghanistan. I'm the one that almost took a crowbar to remove from the cockpit.


KBR? I got offered 86k to work for them until i found out a had a hernia. lol.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes

JDGA80 said:


> KBR? I got offered 86k to work for them until i found out a had a hernia. lol.


 I just got aback from a year with dyncorp. I was at 96k and got one offer for 210k and one for 150k. But both jobs where outside the wire.


----------



## JDGA80

You can't beat that. Did you have to do anything but hook up showers over there. My buddy was with KBR and said he didn't have to do much of anything except babysit those pesky foreigners. Lol


----------



## gname78683

Clearly not me but thought it was rather funny.. what the hell is wrong with some people? Hard not to laugh at this..


----------



## rjbphd

Yep, Tex Mech is looking for guys like you...


----------



## gname78683

Better book my flight ASAP lol


----------



## U666A

Thursday night welding class...

TIG sucks!


----------



## johntheplumber

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> This was taken tonight before the Redskins lost.. I'm the baby boy...j/k
> 
> Thats a future plumber, his name is Ryan:thumbup:
> My little man.


Good looking fam. Its sad that your a Redskins fan though.

From Jilted Cowboys Fan


----------



## plumber78

Here is a pic of me and my family.


----------



## rjbphd

Everyone of them Browns fan???


----------



## plumber78

rjbphd said:


> Everyone of them Browns fan???


I think they just like to humor me :laughing:

My wife and boys are all into soccer and my daughter is into softball. I am the only football junkie.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Everyone of them Browns fan???


No they just all decided to ware that for fun 
Here's yer sign!!!!


----------



## kornisan

Hobbies Ukrainian plumbers


----------



## sierra2000

Me and the kid.


----------



## Ryan M

Plumberman911 said:


> ok this must be rocket science. i hit reply to thread and cant figure out how to upload pics


Click "go advanced" hover your mouse over the little picture box beside the quote symbol it will say insert image, copy the image's url and paste in the box submit.


----------



## rjbphd

Ryan M said:


> Click "go advanced" hover your mouse over the little picture box beside the quote symbol it will say insert image, copy the image's url and paste in the box submit.


 Ryan m advance ur butt to the introduction as request


----------



## mattylad

how do you attach an image? it says you have to upload from a specific URL?


----------



## Cal

Yes ,, this is my 2013 pic.


----------



## PlungerJockey

Pic from back in the day when Bob Marley was all that mattered.


----------



## redbeardplumber

Red beard interviewing black beard for a potential job.


----------



## PlungerJockey

By the look on your face that was a pretty intense interview.


----------



## plbgbiz

PlungerJockey said:


> By the look on your face that was a pretty intense interview.


Looks more like love at first beard. :laughing:


----------



## love2surf927

Me and the munchkin. Edit: don't know how to rotate.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Cal said:


> Yes ,, this is my 2013 pic.













The wife snapped this when you were passed out?......:laughing:


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

Me, Then me and better half..


----------



## kornisan

Slava Ukraine!


----------



## sparky

ToUtahNow said:


> Here is one of me from the Victory catalog. I am the front rider in the group (no that's not the wife on the back).
> 
> Mark


I owned a 1998 victory cruiser and it was the BIGGIEST piece of junk I have ever owned.it just kept tearing up and they couldn't fix it,tried and tried and they never could fix it.wouldnt give me my money back so I had to get a lawyer and sue them and I won,they got the junky bike back and I got my money back.never ever buy a victory,they don't hold their value and you have to end up trading them in for pennies on the dollar


----------



## ToUtahNow

sparky said:


> I owned a 1998 victory cruiser and it was the BIGGIEST piece of junk I have ever owned.it just kept tearing up and they couldn't fix it,tried and tried and they never could fix it.wouldnt give me my money back so I had to get a lawyer and sue them and I won,they got the junky bike back and I got my money back.never ever buy a victory,they don't hold their value and you have to end up trading them in for pennies on the dollar


I'm guessing it was a 99 as there were no 98's. Polaris's first model year for Victory was 1999. They has a transmission problem in the 99-01 models. They eventually redesigned their transmissions and rebuilt the problem ones. 

Until recently I owned 6-Victorys and my sons owned two more. I use to ride 20,000+ recreation miles per year and the only issue I ever has was a loose connector on the oil sensor while on my way to Kansas. All that happened is I would have to wiggle the wire every couple of 100 miles or so until I made it back to LA. The norm on a Victory is 100,000 without an issue. A friend who recently passed away had 160,000 trouble free miles on hers.

The new bike to watch for from Polaris is they just reintroduced the Indian. Those thing are doing really well right now.

Mark


----------



## Cajunhiker

Cause you asked for it. 
Dug this toilet paper holder out of a throne with my bare hands.


----------



## Plumbersteve

I'm the one with the facial hair.


----------



## gardenparty

This is me in Hawaii on vacation a couple of years ago. It was a gorgeous spot to visit.


----------



## gardenparty

This is me getting into a British fighter jet in Afghanistan. They wouldn't let me fly it but it was still cool climbing in.


----------



## Flyout95

Just me being handsome is all...


----------



## rjbphd

Flyout95 said:


> Just me being handsome is all...


So that's what you look like after doing 20 some joints!!


----------



## KoleckeINC

Looking busy


----------



## plumberkc

Flyout95 said:


> Just me being handsome is all...



Haha


----------



## titaniumplumbr

On a lining job


----------



## titaniumplumbr

That was big me , this is little me I'm starting him out young!


----------



## chachi

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Me, Then me and better half..



You're "better half" is definitely better! You lucky dog you, she's hot!


----------



## sparky

rjbphd said:


> So that's what you look like after doing 20 some joints!!


Thought you said after smoking 20 some joints lolololo:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TXPlumbBob




----------



## myakka




----------



## Johnny Canuck

This is what 3 teenage daughters do to you...


----------



## The Plumber Man

Dont mind the bacon.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

The Plumber Man said:


> Dont mind the bacon.


I think I've just been forcibly converted to vegan 😵


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Johns_TPS said:


> I think I've just been forcibly converted to vegan 😵


All of a sudden I'm not feeling too well


----------



## Tommy plumber

Johns_TPS said:


> I think I've just been forcibly converted to vegan &#55357;&#56885;


 









I might have to delete that photo now that I've seen it. I wish that I had not seen it.....


----------



## chonkie

The Plumber Man said:


> Dont mind the bacon.


Well, I used to like bacon ... thanks for ruining that.


----------



## chonkie

Tommy plumber said:


> I might have to delete that photo now that I've seen it. I wish that I had not seen it.....


Plumbdrum's hefty chick pic got taken down, this one should follow suit.


----------



## plumbdrum

chonkie said:


> Plumbdrum's hefty chick pic got taken down, this one should follow suit.



And all I wanted was you gents to see the real me. jeesh


----------



## Tommy plumber

That awful photo degrading bacon had to go...the outcry was too great....:laughing:


----------



## The Plumber Man

Sorry for that bacon lovers pic...lmao... Could NOT resist...


----------



## ROCcity88

Fine, I'll post one


----------



## Mr_David

She won't let me in the front door.


----------



## Logtec




----------



## The cable guy

Boss man insisted i shave. Now i look like im 12 and get carded for cigarettes


----------



## Debo22

Here’s me on a fishing trip


----------



## skoronesa

The cable guy said:


> Boss man insisted i shave. Now i look like im 12 and get carded for cigarettes


You look like eminem's cousin.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 127132


Wife- Skoro why the hell are you taking pictures of our coffee mugs. 
Skoro- because it’ll be funny on the internet!


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Wife- Skoro why the hell are you taking pictures of our coffee mugs.
> Skoro- because it’ll be funny on the internet!


I just want to point out the mug in the front is pawsitively a cat with floppy ears. See the whiskers?


----------



## The cable guy

Doggos have whiskers too


----------



## sparky

The cable guy said:


> Boss man insisted i shave. Now i look like im 12 and get carded for cigarettes


hahaha you like me,when I shave I look like a drowned rat


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> Here’s me on a fishing trip
> View attachment 127128
> View attachment 127129


That's a river monster,the fish not you lololololo


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Here’s me on a fishing trip
> View attachment 127128
> View attachment 127129


dam those are some nice fish...trout?


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dam those are some nice fish...trout?


Yep, Henry’s Lake Idaho. About 20 miles from West Yellowstone Montana.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Yep, Henry’s Lake Idaho. About 20 miles from West Yellowstone Montana.


they must be tasty to fry up and eat...


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they must be tasty to fry up and eat...


Very good, here’s the filet


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Very good, here’s the filet


You're cooking it?!?!?!?!?

You don't like sushi?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Very good, here’s the filet
> View attachment 127138
> View attachment 127139


nice coloring to the flesh....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I ws looking through some photos and found one of skoso.......


----------



## hewhodigsholes

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I ws looking through some photos and found one of skoso.......
> 
> View attachment 127147


That degree of flexibility is beneficial to us service guys. 😆


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Probably the most plumber appropriate pool float there is. And yes, that is yours trulys ugly mug.


----------



## Debo22

hewhodigsholes said:


> View attachment 127420
> 
> Probably the most plumber appropriate pool float there is. And yes, that is yours trulys ugly mug.


Thanks for posting your mug, some of these guys are wussy’s and won’t post their picture


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Thanks for posting your mug, some of these guys are wussy’s and won’t post their picture


And that might not really be him.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> And that might not really be him.


Sure, don’t be a wuss and post your picture


----------



## Sstratton6175

Ok I’ll join the fun. Since this is “mug shots” here’s one of me in my pajamas with a fat gut fanny pack that my kids bought me








and because skoronesa seems to need verification I’ll put up a second one. Here is me when we got our new puppy this past summer. 








I’m super jealous that I don’t have a toilet pool float!!!! Looks like I’m going to be forking over some more cash to Bezos and his evil empire so I can have one for the summer.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Sure, don’t be a wuss and post your picture


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Thanks for posting your mug, some of these guys are wussy’s and won’t post their picture



There my mug, covid law...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> There my mug, covid law...
> 
> View attachment 127429


notice the resemblance ...one high one low....


----------



## OpenSights

My mug at Brickhaven Brewing Company. #238.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> My mug at Brickhaven Brewing Company. #238.


That's a weird looking steak.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> That's a weird looking steak.


I love me a good rare steak as much as a massive salad! I have a roast beef grinder option named after me there. The Red Yeti. Huge amount of roast beef!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> notice the resemblance ...one high one low....


so who is censoring now??? as if I didnt know..................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so who is censoring now??? as if I didnt know..................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Hahaha! Blame it on sexual nudity content!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Hahaha! Blame it on sexual nudity content!


hey, I had a thong on....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so who is censoring now??? as if I didnt know..................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


They're sick of you posting whomo-erotic material. You're being all in our face with you unconventional sexuality and it's off putting. Many on here are very conservative and don't want to see that. Go spread your liberal porn elsewhere you demtard! 

LOLZ 
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I ws looking through some photos and found one of skoso.......
> 
> View attachment 127147


Hahahaha sko and Donald trump lolololololololo


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> There my mug, covid law...
> 
> View attachment 127429


Hahaha he is an Islamic state execution militant


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> They're sick of you posting whomo-erotic material. You're being all in our face with you unconventional sexuality and it's off putting. Many on here are very conservative and don't want to see that. Go spread your liberal porn elsewhere you demtard!
> 
> LOLZ
> 🤣🤣🤣


yeah thats a big case of the pot calling the kettle black........LMFAO


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> Hahahaha sko and Donald trump lolololololololo


your half right..about skoso....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your have right..............


"You're" "Half" "Correct"


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Since @skoronesa requires two forms of photo ID 😜, here is one of me shutting off a 12" gate valve in the middle of December:










It was about 38 out and I was singing soprano for a week.


----------



## Tango

hewhodigsholes said:


> Since @skoronesa requires two forms of photo ID 😜, here is one of me shutting off a 12" gate valve in the middle of December:
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 38 out and I was singing soprano for a week.


Surf's Up!


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> Since @skoronesa requires two forms of photo ID 😜, here is one of me shutting off a 12" gate valve in the middle of December:
> 
> View attachment 127583
> 
> 
> It was about 38 out and I was singing soprano for a week.


----------



## bawalter

Me and a couple of my dogs a few years back. 









The wife and I.


----------



## sparky

bawalter said:


> Me and a couple of my dogs a few years back.
> View attachment 127808
> 
> 
> The wife and I.
> View attachment 127809


Lucky man,she's hotttt


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Lucky man,she's hotttt


His daughter's name must be stacy lolz


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> His daughter's name must be stacy lolz


I'm lost on this lololololo


----------



## Sstratton6175

sparky said:


> I'm lost on this lololololo


I think he’s talking about the song “Stacys Mom”


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I'm lost on this lololololo





Sstratton6175 said:


> I think he’s talking about the song “Stacys Mom”


----------



## Logtec

Some adventure pics.


----------



## Logtec

not my mug, but my tramp
Stamp.


----------

